# Planung / Bau Naturpool



## dieducks (13. Sep. 2012)

Guten Tag zusammen,

nach langer Zeit des träumens von einem Teich / Pool im Garten wollen wir nun zur Tat schreiten  . Ich habe schon versucht mich in den Unterforen und Technikbeiträgen zu informieren, bin mir aber an vielen Stellen noch unsicher. Ich versuche euch einfach mal unser Projekt vorzustellen und hoffe auf Anregungen und konstruktive Kritik  .

Eigentlich wollten wir, inspiriert von Schwimmteich meiner Schwester, auch einen solchen bauen.Doch recht schnell wurde klar dass wir durch den relativ kleinen Garten umdisponieren müssen. Da unsere Kids (ich auch wenn ich ehrlich bin  ) einen möglichst großen Schwimmbereich haben wollen, soll es ein Naturpool werden (Ohne Fische).

Der Schwimmbereich wird eine L Form haben bei ca.15 qm Fläche mit einer Tiefe von 1,5 Meter. Somit würden wir auf ca. 23 Kubikmeter Wasser kommen. Dazu noch eine kleine Pflanz/Reinigungszone mit ca. 1,5 Meter Breite x 4 Meter Länge bei 20 Zentimeter Tiefe. .. Anbei eine einfache Skizze (Ich bin gerade dabei eine genauere Zeichnung zu machen).

Nachdem was ich so gelesen habe würde ich wie folgt vorgehen: 
Grube mit Bagger ausheben und Aushub mit Motorschubkarren oder ähnlichem raus aus dem Garten in den Container (Hab nur ca. 1,15 Meter Durchgang zum Garten, aber ein 1,5 to Bagger und ein Minitrack passen durch). Dann eine Bodenplatte betonieren und die Wände mit 24er Schalsteinen aufbauen und mit Beton ausgiessen. 

Mein Vetter ist Teichbauer und meint ich soll die Fugen der Wände von innen verspachteln, damit man mit dem Wasserdruck nachher nicht die Fugen sieht. Ist das nötig wenn man ein Vlies drunter legt? Bei der Folie würde ich am liebsten eine graue nehmen (1,5 mm ?), Material / Dicke / Hersteller lasse ich mir gerne Empfehlungen geben.

Die nächste Empfehlung von Ihm ist, dass ich entsprechend mehr Arbeitsraum ausheben soll um die Steine von außen anzustreichen. Bin mir nicht sicher ob das nötig ist und wenn ja mit was man die am besten anstreichen sollte.

Dann Leerrohre legen um die Filtertechnik und Pumpe (3 Kammer Filter) an geeigneter Stelle unter zu bringen. Bei der Filtertechnik weiß ich noch gar nicht was ich da nehmen soll. Im Flachbereich habe ich Steine und Gräser geplant.

Ich würde gerne nur einen Skimmer nehmen der an der Wand unter den Abdecksteinen befestigt ist. Reicht das oder ist ein Bodenauslauf besser? 

Fragen über Fragen. Ich werde nun mal noch fleißig weiter lesen und hoffe auf den einen oder anderen Tipp von Euch  . 
Den Bagger habe ich schon mal auf  Mitte Oktober bestellt, damit ich vor dem Winter noch den Poolbereich gemauert und betoniert habe. Ob es dann noch reicht die Folie reinzulegen muss das Wetter zeigen. Aber so habe ich im Frühjahr hoffentlich genug Zeit alles bis Pfingsten fertig zu bekommen.

Viele Grüße, Jochen


----------



## dieducks (13. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Planung / Bau Naturpool*

Hallo nochmal,

hier noch ein paar Bilder. Der Garten um den Naturpool herum wird komplett neu gestaltet. Soll eigentlich alles Rasen werden, mit losen Platten zum gehen wie auf dem ersten Bild skizziert. Vermutlich muss der __ Flieder weichen, auch wenn´s mir weh tut. Da ich ganz knapp dran vorbei will ist die Frage ob ich da nicht die Wurzeln kaputt mache. Die Skizze stimmt nicht mehr ganz, ich gehe direkt bis ans Haus...

Grüßle, Jochen


----------



## Moonlight (13. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Planung / Bau Naturpool*

Hallo Jochen,

und herzlich Willkommen 

Ein Bodenablauf ist Pflicht, auch bei einem Pool. Es sammelt sich so viel Dreck an der absinkt, da biste nur am Absaugen. Skimmer ist klar ... 

24er Schalsteine? Sind nicht nötig, 17,5er tun es auch. 
Wenn Du Vlies und Folie nimmst, ja dann solltest Du die Fugen verputzen. Du wirst staunen wie viel Spalten und Unebenheiten Du an der Mauer dann finden wirst 
Solltest Du Dich, statt Folie (1,5mm) für HDPE (1,5mm) entscheiden, dann brauchste weder verputzen, noch Vlies unterlegen. Das HDPE ist relativ steif.

Steine von außen anstreichen ... hmm, hab ich auch nicht gemacht. Weiß nicht ob das ein Nachteil wird ... 
Aber wenn Du anstreichst, dann evtl. mit einer Art Bitumanstrich. So was, was man auch für Kellerwände (von außen) benutzt.

Mandy


----------



## dieducks (13. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Planung / Bau Naturpool*

Hallo Mandy,

das ging aber schnell. Vielen Dank für die Tipps  .
Das mit den Steinen spart schon mal wieder einiges, an den Steinen und am Beton  .
Bodenauslauf habe ich hier auch schon oft gelesen, aber mein Vetter meinte das wäre immer kritisch wegen der Dichtigkeit. Aber dann machen wir das, ist mir auch lieber.

Wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe muss ich dann schauen dass ich eine Unterwasserströmung so hin bekomme dass der ganze Satz in Richtung Bodenauslauf schwebt/schwimmt oder? Reicht dafür der Zufluss aus dem Flachbereich oder ist es besser einen Zufluss am Boden zu machen der die Strömung erzeugt? Oder stell ich mir das falsch vor?

Grüße, Jochen


----------



## Moonlight (13. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Planung / Bau Naturpool*

Hey Jochen,

eine kleine Kreisströmung reicht. Das heißt, Du machste einen Rücklauf (DIN 50) im unteren Drittel und einen 2. Rücklauf über den Pflanzenbereich. Bei einem Pool ist das ausreichend.
Hast ja keine Fische drin, die noch zusätzlich Dreck machen 

Wenn man den Bodenablauf (110er) richtig einbaut, ist da keine Undichtigkeit zu erwarten. Laß Dir da mal keine Angst machen. Du machst das schon.

Mandy


----------



## Joerg (14. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Planung / Bau Naturpool*

Hallo Jochen,
:Willkommen2

einen Bodenablauf solltest du einplanen, der wird auch nicht undicht. Im Haus laufen auch Abwasserrohre raus und keiner hat Angst. 

Damit sich eine vernünftige Kreisströmung einstellt, solltest du die Ecken leicht abrunden.
In diesen können sich ansonsten Wirbel bilden und der Dreck bleibt dann dort liegen.
Eine kleine Strömungspumpe (20-30 Watt) könnte auch eine Alternative sein, die muss auch dann nur Nachts laufen.

Zumindest den oberen Bereich (ca 1m) solltest du zusätzlich außen isolieren.

Anstelle des 3 Kammerfilters wären auch 2 IBC Behälter denkbar. Die sind etwas günstiger als Kauffilter.
Ob die Regenerationszone ausreicht hängt von deinem Filter ab. Ich denke das könnte etwas wenig sein. 

Beim Aushub hast du das zusätzliche Volumen schon eingeplant, frag mal deinen  Vetter.


----------



## Sponsor (14. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Planung / Bau Naturpool*

Bodenablauf? Aufwand der sich im Naturpool nie rechnet und meist nur stört. Pool bauen, wer will den denn selbst sauber machen, dafür nutzt man einen Roboter und dann stört der Ablauf total. 

Dreikammerfilter für den Schwimmteich?

Die Pflanzzone tiefer machen, ca. 1,00m, dann mit verschiedenen Filtrationsmaterialien verfüllen, und dann durch den Bodenfilter filtern. Wenn richtig gemacht funktioniert das hervorragend.

Wenn noch besser gewünscht dann hängste noch einen Phosphatfiter in den Kresilauf und schon ist die Pflege ein Kinderspiel. Keine Dreikammerfilter ewig sauber machen und Wände schruppen etc. 

Ein Schwimmteich oder Naturpool ist ein Badegewässer, mit dem Ziel Phosphate zu minimieren und dadurch die Wasserqualität zu erhalten. Ein Koiteich und da gebe ich Recht ist etwas ganz anderes und funktioniert auch ganz anders.


----------



## dieducks (14. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Planung / Bau Naturpool*

Hallo zusammen,

vielen Dank für die Anregungen. Falls der Bodenablauf auf jeden Fall etwas bringt, würde ich den schon einbauen. Bei meiner Schwester kommen immer meine Kids zum Einsatz um den Bodensatz aufzuwirbeln und im Skimmer zu versenken  . Ich könnte damit leben wenn es so wäre wie bei meiner Schwester. Aber wenn es mit vertretbarem Aufwand und Kosten besser geht, dann mache ich das auch gerne. Ich hab halt ein Platzproblem. Bei der Pflanzzone komme ich nicht tiefer weil ich dort (links im Bild) auf die Wurzeln des Baumes stossen werde. Der Platz ist sowieso nicht optimal wegen den Blättern im Herbst, aber damit muss ich leben. Ich werde dann halt ein Netz über die Pflanzzone spannen. Wegen dem IBC Filter. Wenn ich das richtig nachgeschlagen habe ist das ja ein Monster Teil, da weiß ich gar nicht wohin damit. Die Kammerfilter die ich schon gesehen habe würde ich dagegen noch unter bringen.

Grüßle, Jochen


----------



## Sponsor (14. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Planung / Bau Naturpool*

Dann bau die Filterzone doch als Hochbeet so wie hier zu sehen und laß diese Filterkammern weg, machen viel Arbeit und der Effekt ist nicht besser.

Über den Bodenablauf zieht man den ganzen dreck in den Filter, besser ist mit Roboter oder Sauger reinigen, das schont den Filter und verbessert die Wasserqualität nachhaltig


----------



## dieducks (16. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Planung / Bau Naturpool*

Guten Morgen,

also das mit der Filterzone als Hochbeet gefällt mir sehr gut, danke für den Tipp.
Ich denke die Filterzone kann man auch selber bauen? Ich such mal nach einer Anleitung im Forum. Wäre es sinnvoll beide Varianten zu kombinieren, also Bodenablauf mit Vorfilterung und dann in die Filterzone? Werde heute noch eine neue Zeichnung machen, hab gestern mal im Garten Platz gemacht und dabei hatte ich noch die eine oder andere Idee  .

Grüße, Jochen


----------



## dieducks (16. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Planung / Bau Naturpool*

Hallo,

hab jetzt nochmal gemessen. Da ich nochmal etwas variieren konnte, hab ich nun einen Streifen ab der Seite am Pool den ich als Filterzone nutzen möchte. Dieser ist 1,10 m breit und 1,80 m lang. Tiefe ist variabel. Wenn ich richtig gelesen habe kann man heute mit ca. 10 % Filterzonenen Fläche auskommen. Mein Schwimmbereich hat eine Fläche von 14,3 qm bei geplanten 1,5 m Tiefe. Zusätzlich zu dem oben genannten Streifen würde ich noch so eine Hochbeet Filterzone anlagen. Hier habe ich 2,5 Meter Länge und 1,1 Meter Breite zur Verfügung. In den Boden kann ich vermutlich ca. 20 Zentimeter, das muss ich noch graben und sehen wann die Wurzeln des Baumes kommen. Nach oben ca. 70 Zentimeter.

Was meint Ihr, würde das reichen?

Gruß, Jochen


----------



## Sponsor (16. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Planung / Bau Naturpool*

Von der Fläche reicht das in jedem Fall, bei richtigem Aufbau des Filterkörpers. Auch die Höhe des Hochbeetfilters reicht, wenn auch knapp.

Das Wasser aus dem Bodenablauf, wenn dieser unbedingt sein muss, sollte man nicht in den Bodenfilter leiten, die Belastung ist langfristig zu hoch, organisches Material das sich am Boden des Schwimmbereichs sammelt muss aus dem System entfernt werden und nicht darin belassen werden. Nur das reduziert die Naehrstoffquote und fuehrt zum biologischen Gleichgewicht.


----------



## dieducks (16. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Planung / Bau Naturpool*

Wie muss ich mir den Filtergraben und die Hochbeet Filterzone vorstellen? Habt ihr mir nen Tipp oder eine Anleitung wie das gebaut wird? Hab wohl noch nicht die richtigen suchbegriffe gefunden  . Soll ich den Graben so bauen wie auf dem Bild im Vordergrund?







Gruss, Jochen


----------



## Stephan D (17. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Planung / Bau Naturpool*



Sponsor schrieb:


> Bodenablauf? Aufwand der sich im Naturpool nie rechnet und meist nur stört. Pool bauen, wer will den denn selbst sauber machen, dafür nutzt man einen Roboter und dann stört der Ablauf total.
> 
> Dreikammerfilter für den Schwimmteich?
> 
> ...



Hallo Sponsor ,

in Schwimmteichen muß nicht zwingend ein BA eingebaut sein , 
aber warum stört er ? Wenn kein Roboter verwendet wird bekomme ich den Modder so am besten raus . Oder stört er etwa den Roboter ?

Das System muß in einem angemessenen Preis/ Leistungsverhältnis funktionieren .
Da hat ein BA mit einer Kammer wo die Sedimente abgeschieden werden langfristig m.M. Vorteile .
Das er beim Baden stören soll hatte ich auch schon mal gelesen , war dann halt der falsche BA . 

Wie lange hält eigentlich so ein Roboter ? Acku etc. ? 

Wenn Betonsteine verwendet werden braucht von außen nix gestrichen werden . Kommt aber immer darauf an wieviele Generationen ein Schwimmteich halten soll. Bei Gasbeton würde ich anstreichen . Bei KS Steinen hätte man 10 bis 20 J bevor sie anfangen im Erdreich zu faulen , und weitere 10 bis 20 bis sie durch sind . Aber nach so langer Zeit hält ein Teich sowieso die Form , wenn er nicht gerade in Quarzsand gebaut ist .

10% Reg. Fläche halte ich zu knapp bemessen .

Gruß Stephan


----------



## Moonlight (17. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Planung / Bau Naturpool*

Hey Jochen,

schau mal in meine Baudoku. Bei mir haben zwar Teich und Pflanzenfilter die gleiche Höhe, aber so in etwa kannst Du Deinen Graben auch machen.

Willst Du da nun Substrat rein machen und wenn ja welches?

Mandy


----------



## Sponsor (17. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Planung / Bau Naturpool*

Gute Systeme funktionieren mit 5 % Regenarationsfläche, wichtig ist aber das die Durchströmung des Filtrationskörpers optimal ist, keine schrägen Wände, keine Falten in der Folie oder Abdichtung des Regenarationsbereichs, Aufbau des Filterkörpers, Auswahl der Filtermaterialien und wichtig der Filterkörper sollte rückspülbar sein, um gesammelte Nährstoffe auch wieder ruas zu bekommen. 

Ein Bodenablauf stört den Roboter, aber auch wenn man mit einem Sauger den Teichgrund reingen möchte ist dieser nicht optimal. Wie oft muß ich denn reinigen, klar verwende ich einen Roboter einmal die Woche das Teil rein, den Rest macht dieser von allein. Reinige ich per Hand mit Sauger alle 6-8 Wochen absaugen fertig. Die Wände muß ich doch eh sauber machen, warum also das Risiko des BA`s riskieren. Vor 10-15 Jahren haben alle Systemhersteller von schwimmteichen noch einen BA gesetzt, heute keiner mehr, warum? Weil die sich so bewährt haben?


----------



## Moonlight (17. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Planung / Bau Naturpool*



Sponsor schrieb:


> Ein Bodenablauf stört den Roboter, aber auch wenn man mit einem Sauger den Teichgrund reingen möchte ist dieser nicht optimal...
> Die Wände muß ich doch eh sauber machen ...



Habe ich irgendwo überlesen, dass ein Roboter zum Einsatz kommen soll?
Und wo steht, dass Jochen keinen Algenbelag an den Wänden haben will?

Man muß einen Naturpool nicht zwangsläufig steril halten ... ein Algenflaum an den Wänden klärt das Wasser genauso wie die Pflanzen im Regenerationsbereich.
Und was den BA anbelangt, es muß doch keiner für Koiteiche sein ... es gibt auch welche für Schwimmbäder, ohne Deckel 

Hier die preiswerte/billige Alternative: http://www.schwimmbecken-selbstbau.de/technik/bodenablauf-duese.html


Mandy


----------



## Stephan D (17. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Planung / Bau Naturpool*

Hallo Sponsor , 

interessant , wie lange bewähren sich denn schon die Roboter ? Das ist Fortschritt . Klar gehts auch mit 5% .  Der Bodenfilter ist auch eine  Reg. Fläche/Volumen , sowie ebenfalls die Folie etc. Kommt halt immer darauf an wieviel Natur man im Teich haben möchte . Können die Roboter zwischen Lebewesen und Modder unterscheiden ?

Wie lange hast du Erfahrungswerte bez. der Kombi 5% Reg.Fläche und Roboter . Sie sind zwar schon länger auf dem Markt , haben sich bisher aber auch noch nicht so recht etabliert .
Oder gibt es Neuigkeiten ? Denke die Ackus/ Technik dieser werden immer besser , damals haben sie mich nicht überzeugt . Ist nur eine kritische Betrachtung der generellen Einstellung , wird wohl einige Technicfreaks geben die einen Robi den Mickis vorziehen .

Gruß Stephan


----------



## dieducks (17. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Planung / Bau Naturpool*

Hallo,

hier tut sich ja wieder richtig was, danke für die Rückmeldungen.
Da ich Betonsteine verwende werde ich also auf ein streichen der Außenwände verzichten können. Klasse, damit muss aich dann auch weniger Arbeitsraum ausbaggern.

Wegen dem BA. Dachte halt weil viele geschrieben haben dass das eigentlich Pflicht ist. Dachte mir dann wenn ich so ein Spaltsieb von dem ich öfters gelesen habe nach dem BA vor den Bodenfilter schalte hab ich das Gröbste schon ohne viel Arbeit weg. Ich hab aber kein Problem damit alle 6-8 Wochen da mal von Hand zu reinigen. Aber einen Roboter will ich eigentlich nicht, auch wegend er Kosten. Steril sein soll der Poolbereich natürlich nicht, mir macht so ein Algenflaum auf den Wänden nichts aus, aber wenn der Boden sich recht einfach halbwegs sauber halten lässt hab ich auch nix dagegen.

Aber zu der Filterzone, die interessiert mich dann jetzt am meisten. Nach meinen neuen Planungen würde ich ja fast auf 20% der Fläche kommen, das scheinen ja recht gute Vorraussetzungen zu sein. Ich würde mich da gerne nach euren Erfahrungen und Empfehlungen richten. Ich habe viel von Filtersubstrat gelesen, das würde ich dann glaube ich auch verwenden (Welches weiß ich nicht). Ich weiß jetzt halt nicht wie tief ich den Graben an der Seite machen muss und ob dort dass Wasser mit der Pumpe durchgedrückt werden muss oder ob der "einfach vorhanden" sein muss. Bei dem Hochbeet hab ich mir schon mal einige Skizzen angeschaut wie das aufgebaut wird. Aber genug Infos um das selber zu bauen habe ich nicht. Mein Vetter hat sowas meine ich auch noch nicht gebaut, wenn ich es richtig weiß hat er seither mehr so Biotope gebaut.

Ich schau mal die Infos von Moonlight an und schaue ob ich damit weiter komme. Der Termin für den Bagger rückt näher und ich muss mit den Planungen fertig werden 

Grüßle, Jochen


----------



## Sponsor (17. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Planung / Bau Naturpool*

Die Roboter werden seit 10 Jahren im Schwimmteich eingesetzt, seit 8 Jahren gibt es spezielle für den Schwimmteich, immer mehr Hersteller ziehen da nach. Grundsätzlich sind die Erfahrungen sehr gut, wenn auch nicht jeder Poolroboter mit den Anforderungen im Schwimmteich zurecht kommt.

Erfahrung mit 5% und Roboter seit 5 Jahren etwa. 

Es geht nicht um steril, ein Schwimmteich oder Naturpool ist nie steril, aber möglicherweise sauber!

Algen an den Wänden klären, keine Frage, werden aber schnell lästig beim täglichen schwimmen, der Naturpool wird relativ klein und dann sollte der Nutzen schon möglich sein, ohne lästiges abkeschern von Algen vor und nach dem baden.


----------



## Moonlight (17. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Planung / Bau Naturpool*



Sponsor schrieb:


> Algen an den Wänden klären, keine Frage, werden aber schnell lästig beim täglichen schwimmen, der Naturpool wird relativ klein und dann sollte der Nutzen schon möglich sein, ohne lästiges abkeschern von Algen vor und nach dem baden.



Niemand redet von meterlangen Fadenalgen, aber ein bis 5cm Algenteppich behindert nicht, ist nicht schmutzig und verkleinert auch das Becken nicht.
Und gegen lästiges Abkeschern hilft ein Skimmer 

So wie es aussieht mag Jochen auch gar keinen Roboter haben und steht mehr auf Flaum an den Wänden ...

Mandy


----------



## willi1954 (17. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Planung / Bau Naturpool*

Hallo lieber Sponsor 

hast du auch einen Namen ? meist reden wir uns mit Namen an hier.
Ich hab aufmerksam deine Ausführungen gelesen. Da du ja im Profil auch einen 50m³ grossen Teich dein Eigen nennst, vielleicht kannst du uns den mal vorstellen, das wir auch im Bild den Einsatz deines Teichroboters sehen können. 
Aber meine Meinung dazu, wer dauerhaft einen wartungsarmen und sauberen Schwimmteich möchte, sollte sich auf die Anschaffung eines Trommel oder Vliesfilter einstellen. Teichroboter haben ja hier auch einige im Einsatz, wäre ja mal intressant, ihre Erfahrungen zu lesen. Zumal gute Roboter auch schon in die Preisbereiche eines TF kommen.
Ansonsten, schau dir mal die Teichdoku von PeterBoden oder Thias an, dort sind perfekte Beschreibungen, wie ein funktionierender Schwimmteich aussieht.

LG Willi


----------



## dieducks (17. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Planung / Bau Naturpool*

Hallo,

wie kann ich nun am besten weitermachen? Hab jetzt noch viel gelesen, aber wie ich so einen Bodenfilter als Hochfilter bauen muss weiss ich immer noch nicht.

Wenn ich es richtig interpretiere könnte ich den seitlichen Graben im Pool so bauen, dass unten ein Drainagerohr drin ist und ich das Wasser dort mit einer Pumpe absauge. Dann wird dieses Wasser von unten in den Bodenfilter gedrückt das diesen nach oben durchströmt und dann oben über ein Blech als Wasserfall wieder in den Pool zurück fällt. Im Bodenfilter müssen dann lt. den Anleitungen die ich gelesen habe sog. Spülschächte eingebaut werden, damit der Filter gelegentlich durchgespült werden kann.

Hab ich das soweit richtig verstanden?

Grüße, Jochen


----------



## Sponsor (18. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Planung / Bau Naturpool*

Ja genau, oder so ähnlich. Ansaugung über Drainagerohr ist nicht schlecht, aber nimm besser die orangen, die haben größere Löcher, wegen der Verstopfungsgefahr oder aber normale PE oder PVC Rohre Durchmesser ca. 100 und diese mit Flex schlitzen, funktioniert noch besser.

Den Bodenfilter kann mit Spülschächten oder aber mit einem "doppeltem" gelochten oder geschlitzten Boden versehen. Dann entsteht ein durchgehender gleichmäßiger Hohlraum und die Wasserverteilung wird optimal.

Darüber die Substrat bzw. Kiesschichten.


----------



## willi1954 (18. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Planung / Bau Naturpool*

Übrigens, noch ein Tip von mir.

Ich weis nicht, ob du diese Seite kennst, aber dort findest du sehr gute Tips und Hilfen zum Schwimmteichbau.

LG Willi


----------



## dieducks (18. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Planung / Bau Naturpool*

Hallo Sponsor, Hallo Willi,

dann werde ich mir mal die Seite von Willi anschauen, sieht sehr interessant aus und die kannte ich auch noch nicht. Bestimmt wird mir dann einiges besser verständlich.
Danke auf jeden Fall für den Link.
Bin dann mal lesen 

Grüße, Jochen


----------



## dieducks (22. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Planung / Bau Naturpool*

Hallo zusammen,

dank Mandys Hilfe habe ich nun eine bessere Vorstellung wie die Pflanzenzonen / Filter aussehen sollen und wie man die bauen muss. Hier mal eine Skizze wie die Planung / Vorstellung aktuell ist, bei der Zone IM Pool bin ich mir sehr unsicher wie das gemacht werden soll. Die hochgesetzte kann ich mir nun dank dieses Threads vorstellen  https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/34941/?q=pflanzenfilter+bodenfilter

*edit* hab mir nochmal Gedanken gemacht und bin zu den Schluss gekommen dass die Zone im Pool nur als etwas vertiefter graben angelegt werden soll. Kann ich eigentlich beide Zonen mit einer pumpe versorgen ?
Kann ich eigentlich beide Zonen mit einer Pumpe versorgen? Also die Pumpe soll über den BA das Wasser aus dem Pool ziehen, dann durch einen Ultrasieve III und danach von unten in die Pflanzenfilter die mit Blähton gefüllt werden sollen. Diese laufen dann oben über und einmal in den Pool (bei der Zone IM Pool) und einmal in einen Bachlauf / Verbindungskanal zwischen der hochgesetzten Filterzone und dem Pool.
Ich bin auf Eure Verbesserungen und Anregungen gespannt.

Gruß, Jochen

P.S: Die Skizze ist nicht maßstäblich, der Pool hat eine Fläche von ca. 23 Quadratmeter und eine geplante Tiefe von 1,5 Meter.


----------



## dieducks (23. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Planung / Bau Naturpool*

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte euch hiermit nochmal um eure Meinung/Kritik bitten. Ist das so realisierbar/richtig geplant? Wobei die skizze nicht mehr korrekt ist, ich möchte die Pflanzenzone im Pool am liebsten eben haben falls die korrekte Funktion des Filters dann noch gewährleistet ist.

Ich müsste jetzt noch wissen wie ich die Verrohrung richtig machen muss. Soll ich 2 BA einbauen, wenn ja müssen die mit jeweils einem eigenen Rohr zum Spaltsieb geführt werden? Der Skimmer muss dann ja eh mit einem eigenen Rohr zum Spaltsieb? Kann ich vom Spaltsieb mit einer Pumpe beide Filterzonen versorgen? Wie stark muss die Pumpe dann sein?

Fragen über Fragen 

Gruß, Jochen


----------



## Moonlight (24. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Planung / Bau Naturpool*

Hey Jochen,

wenn Du die 2 Pflanzenbereiche hintereinander und nicht parallel laufen läßt, reicht 1 Pumpe. Ist auch einfacher zu realisieren. Wie stark ... naja, damit der Skimmer und auch der/die BA ordentlich ziehen, sollteste schon eine 20'000l Pumpe nehmen.
Der Ultrasieve III (mit dem Du ja liebäugelst) hat 2x 110er Eingänge. Also könntest Du 1x BA und 1x Skimmer problemlos anschließen.
Eigentlich macht man das nicht (zumindest nicht bei der Fischhaltung), aber wenn Du 2x BA haben willst, müßteste die zusammenführen, so das am Ende nur 1 Rohr übrig bleibt.

Mandy


----------



## Sponsor (24. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Planung / Bau Naturpool*

Eine 20000er bei den kleinen Filterflächen viel zu groß, die Hälfte besser 7500ltr. und dann parallel.

Gruß


----------



## Zacky (24. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Planung / Bau Naturpool*

Die Bauweise aus Willi's Link habe ich bei mir eingesetzt und so lange keine Fische im Teich waren, hat das ausgereicht. Ich habe meinen Bodenfilter innerhalb des Teiches und die Gesamtwasseroberfläche ist bei mir dadurch ca. 50 qm groß, das Volumen liegt bvei 40000 l und ich pumpe mit einer 8000er. Allerdings filtere ich nur über den Filterkorb. Ein Umbau mit richtiger Vorfilterung, Schwerkraftskimmer und ggf. BA steht vielleicht zum nächsten Jahr an. Etwa die Hälfte der Teichoberfläche ist bei mir Pflanzenbereich. Bilder kannst du bei mir im Album (Schwimmteich( sehen.


----------



## Sponsor (24. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Planung / Bau Naturpool*

Die Filtergeschwindigkeit bei einem Bodenfilter nie höher als 0,5m /h je qm wählen, je langsamer je besser die Filterwirkung und nie von einem Filter zum nächsten pumpen, der erste verbraucht den kompletten Sauerstoff und der zweite bildet entweder Fäulnisnester oder hat keinerlei Wirkung, beides bringt nichts, ersteres sogar eine Verschlechterung.


----------



## dieducks (25. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Planung / Bau Naturpool*



Moonlight schrieb:


> Hey Jochen,
> 
> wenn Du die 2 Pflanzenbereiche hintereinander und nicht parallel laufen läßt, reicht 1 Pumpe. Ist auch einfacher zu realisieren. Wie stark ... naja, damit der Skimmer und auch der/die BA ordentlich ziehen, sollteste schon eine 20'000l Pumpe nehmen.
> Der Ultrasieve III (mit dem Du ja liebäugelst) hat 2x 110er Eingänge. Also könntest Du 1x BA und 1x Skimmer problemlos anschließen.
> ...



Hallo zusammen,

erst mal Danke für die Rückmeldungen. Ich abe Aufgrund Eurer Anregeungen nochmal umgeplant:

Ich werde den gesamten Filterbereich hochsetzen, so dass er ebenerdig mit der Terasse ist. Der Bereich ist dann ungefähr 5 Meter lang und 1,5 Meter breit. Die Tiefe des "Pflanzentroges" würde ich auf einen Meter ausgraben. Die obere Kante (Terassenniveau) ist dann ca. 50cm über dem Teich und knapp 40 cm über dem Rasen. Somit habe ich dann auch einen schönen Wasserfall über ein breites Blech aus dem Bodenfilter in den Teich. Ich mache dann oben nur einen kleinen Steg über den Pflanzenfilter und dann 2 Stufen in den Garten runter. Wenn ein BA ausreicht, würde ich im Pool einen BA einbauen und diesen zusammen mit dem Skimmer an jeweils einem Anschluß des Ultrasieve anschließen. Im Bodenfilter würde ich auch einen BA einbauen um wie in einem anderen Thread empfohlen den Schmodder der sich dort ggf. ansammelt abpumpen zu können.

Da habe ich jetzt noch ne Frage. Diesen BA muss ich dann auch in den Filterkeller/Pumpensschacht führen, dort aber mit einem Schieber ankommen lassen. von dort dann entweder mit einer Schmutzpumpe in den Kanal oder bei Bedarf direkt in den Kanal. Was für eine Wasserverteilung würdet Ihr in dem Bodenfilter machen? Sowas?

http://http://www.naturpool-shop.com/Wasserverteilboden-

Wo kommt dann der BA hin?

Grüßle, Jochen


----------



## Sponsor (26. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Planung / Bau Naturpool*

Bei der Grröße der Filterzone sollet die Pumpe 3,75 m³ drücken, dann ist die Durchströmgeschwindigkeit optimal. Wenn die Rückspülung funktionieren soll, sollte die Pumpe mindestens das doppelte ziehen und gleichzeitig einen Unterdruck von 0,2-0,5 bar erzeugen können, sonst funktioniert eine Rückspülung nur leidlich, aber nie vollständig. Das heißt auch, für die Rückspülung eines Bodenfilters nur einen BA an den Tiefpunkt des Bodenfilters zu setzen reicht nicht, da dieser keinen ausreichenden Unterdruck erzielt.


----------



## dieducks (26. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Planung / Bau Naturpool*



Sponsor schrieb:


> Bei der Grröße der Filterzone sollet die Pumpe 3,75 m³ drücken, dann ist die Durchströmgeschwindigkeit optimal. Wenn die Rückspülung funktionieren soll, sollte die Pumpe mindestens das doppelte ziehen und gleichzeitig einen Unterdruck von 0,2-0,5 bar erzeugen können, sonst funktioniert eine Rückspülung nur leidlich, aber nie vollständig. Das heißt auch, für die Rückspülung eines Bodenfilters nur einen BA an den Tiefpunkt des Bodenfilters zu setzen reicht nicht, da dieser keinen ausreichenden Unterdruck erzielt.



Hallo Sponsor,

d.h ich muss 2 BAs in den BF einbauen und diese beiden jeweils mit einem Rohr zum Filterschacht führen? Dann im Falle einer Rückspülung die Pumpe erst an dem einen Anschluss anschliessen und dann an dem anderen?!
Mit den 3,75 m³ kann ich jetzt nichts anfangen, sorry mir fehlt da manchmal noch der Zusammenhang. Soll heißen 3,75 m³ pro Stunde? Dann würde ich eine Pumpe mit 8.000 Liter pro Stunde beschaffen und diese mit zwei Schiebern einmal Richtung Pool und einmal Richtung BF verbinden. Die Schieber dann so einstellen dass knapp 4 m³ in den Filter fließen und der Rest als Strömung in den Pool? Hab ich das so richtig verstanden? Welche Pumpe würdet Ihr mir empfehlen?

Noch was anderes, ist es sinnvoll bei der Folie auf die teure EDPM Folie zu setzen? Wenn ja reicht dann 1,1 oder besser 1,5 mm? Weiß da jemand wo man Informationen her bekommt wo es Firmen im Raum Stuttgart gibt die die verlegen können? Mein Vetter hat bis jetzt nur PVC verlegt.

Was sind eurer Empfehlungen für die Wasserverteilung im BF? Ist der Verteilboden sinnvoll/gut? Oder besser anders machen?

Gruß, Jochen


----------



## dieducks (26. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Planung / Bau Naturpool*

N`Abend  ,

hab jetzt mal einen 2 D Bauplan fertig, jedoch ohne Rohrführung.

Gruß, Jochen


----------



## Sponsor (27. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Planung / Bau Naturpool*

Das ist doch schick, und von den Größeverhältnissen würde das auch funktionieren. Wichtig ist die gezielte Durchströmung des Filterbereichs und denke dran, der Filter muß 24 h Am Tag laufen, das heißt am Haus ständiger Wasserfall und plätschern. Alternativ kann man als Zusatz eine Freigefälleleitung einbauen um das Wasser daran zuhindern, über die Rinne zurück in den Schwimmbereich zu laufen, wenn die Geräuschkulisse doch zu laut ist durch den Wasserfall.

Mit der Pumpe würdest Du passend liegen.

2 BAs erzeugen auch keinen Unterdruck, der Dreck muß aus dem Hohölkörper des Verteilbodens raus, das würde bei diesem Boden womöglich auch eingermassen mit 2 BAs funktionieren, aber auch aus den Substratschichten und ob das ohne n wirklichen Unterdruck funktioniert?????

Bei einem reinen Kiesaufbau hat man keine definierten Hohlraum, somit wird die Rückspülung nur mit BAs noch schwerer.


----------



## dieducks (27. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Planung / Bau Naturpool*

Hallo,

vielen Dank für die Antwort.
Das mit dem direkten Ablauf ist eine sehr gute Idee. Das werde ich auf jeden Fall mit einbauen. Da reicht ja vermutlich ein kleineres Rohr oder?

Gibt es eine Empfehlung für eine 8.000er Pumpe oder eine die man bestimmt nicht nehmen sollte? Gibt es besonders Energiesparende Pumpen?
Vieleicht die ? http://www.teichbau-profi.de/207/superfish-pond-eco-8000-teichpumpe-filter-bachlauf-140.html
Also ich würde einen Pumpen/Filterschacht bauen in dem alle Rohre mit Schieber ankommen und dort dann den Ultrasieve III und die Pumpe einbauen (Trocken).

Wäre so ein BA richtig für den Pool und den PF: http://www.amazon.de/TEICHWERK-Bodenablauf-DN-110-Koiteich/dp/B0054Y617S/ref=pd_sim_sbs_hg_5?

Welche Rohre brauche ich für die BA und welche für die Druckseite Richtung Pool und Richtung BF? Sowas zu verteilen?:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Y-Verteiler-40mm-PVC-mit-Zugschieber-Koi-Teich-Pool-/370439171618?pt=DE_Haus_Garten_Garten_Teich_Zubeh%C3%B6r&hash=item563fe52e22

Liege ich mit dem Ultrasieve richtig oder gibts noch andere Empfehlungen?
Ich werde mich am WE mal dran setzen und die Technik aufzeichen und hier zur Diskussion stelllen, wäre sehr dankbar für Anregungen.

Sorry für die vielen Fragen, will nix falsch machen. Am 25. Oktober kommt der Bagger und bis dahin muss ich zumindest wissen wie ich die Rohre legen muss bevor ich die Bodenplatte betonieren kann...

Grüße, Jochen


----------



## dieducks (29. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Planung / Bau Naturpool*

Hallo zusammen,

hab schon mal angefangen , jetzt gibt es kein zurück mehr  .
Unseren schönen __ Flieder gefällt, alles raus gerissen und den Steingarten abgebaut.
Hab auch schon mal geschaut wie tief ich rechts vom Baum für den Bodenfilter komme.
Jetzt kann ich es kaum erwarten bis der Bagger kommt, ich glaub ich grab schon mal ein bischen 

Gruß, Jochen


----------



## günter-w (29. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Planung / Bau Naturpool*

Hallo Jochen spar dir deine Kräfte es gibt noch genug für dich zu tun. und lass dem Bagger auch noch was übrig. Viel Erfolg bei deinem Projekt


----------



## Sponsor (30. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Planung / Bau Naturpool*

Bei der Pumpe sollte man darauf achten, dass diese auch für den Einsatz im oder am Schwimmteich zugelassen ist, auch wenn diese trocken aufgestellt wird muss diese zugelassen sein. Bei der Instalation, es gibt doch fertige Schächte inkl. Pumpe, da ist dann alles drin.


----------



## dieducks (30. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Planung / Bau Naturpool*



Sponsor schrieb:


> Bei der Pumpe sollte man darauf achten, dass diese auch für den Einsatz im oder am Schwimmteich zugelassen ist, auch wenn diese trocken aufgestellt wird muss diese zugelassen sein. Bei der Instalation, es gibt doch fertige Schächte inkl. Pumpe, da ist dann alles drin.



Was für einen Schacht / Pumpe kannst Du mir den empfehlen?
Ich spiele auch mit dem Gedanken eine Heizung für das Frühjahr / Herbst zumindest vorzusehen. Dafür würde ich auf auf den Schuppen schwarze Schläuche legen und das Wasser das sonst direkt in den Pool gepumpt wird über das Dach umleiten. Ich habe ja jetzt eine 8.000er Pumpe vorgesehen. Diese würde ich dann über einen Schieber 5.000 l/h in den Bodenfilter pumpen lassen und den Rest direkt in den Teich. Der Teil der dann direkt in den Teich geht, würde ich über ein Kugelventil über das Dach umleiten, so dass ich in kälteren Jahreszeiten ein bischen zuheizen kann (auf ca. 22 Grad). Aber wie gesagt, das ist optional, ich möchte das nur gleich vorbereiten damit ich später nicht nochmal graben muss.

Was haltet Ihr von EPDM Folie? Die wird ja anscheinend immer populärer und ist auch nicht mehr sooo viel teurer wie PVC. Dafür soll diese besonders lange (40 Jahre) halten.
Ich weiß nur nicht wie ich jemand in der Nähe finde der die verlegen kann...


Gruß, Jochen


----------



## tomsteich (30. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Planung / Bau Naturpool*

Hallo Jochen,

der unschlagbare Vorteil von PVC ist, dass Du diese (im Gegensatz zu EPDM) günstig maßanfertigen lassen kannst. EPDM ist zudem deutlich weniger reißfest und lässt sich nur sehr schwer verkleben. Da Du hier auf die Standardmaße angewiesen bist kostet das, je nach Teichform, auch schon mal mehr als dss Doppelte.

Viele Grüße

Thomas


----------



## troll20 (30. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Planung / Bau Naturpool*



tomsteich schrieb:


> Hallo Jochen,
> 
> der unschlagbare Vorteil von PVC ist, dass Du diese (im Gegensatz zu EPDM) günstig maßanfertigen lassen kannst. EPDM ist zudem deutlich weniger reißfest und lässt sich nur sehr schwer verkleben. Da Du hier auf die Standardmaße angewiesen bist kostet das, je nach Teichform, auch schon mal mehr als dss Doppelte.
> 
> ...



Hallo Thomas, ich wess jetzt nich welche EPDM du in der Hand hattest und zerreissen konntest, aber meine 1,2 lässt sich beim besten willen nicht zerreissen, nicht mal jetzt nach gut 9 Jahren.
Und das verkleben bzw verschweissen war auch ganz easy. Beide Seiten reinigen, mit Quellschweismittel einstreichen, zusammenlegen, kurz mit einer Rolle drüber ziehen fertig.

mfg René


----------



## günter-w (30. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Planung / Bau Naturpool*

Hallo Jochen das mit der Teichheizung solltest du dir genau überlegen. Dazu musst du die Pumpenkennlinie wissen. Wenn Wasser 2-3 m hochgepumt werden muss kannst du vermutlich keine Umwälzpumpe mehr nehmen die einen günstigen Stromverbrauch hat. Im Forum gibt es schon einige diskusionen dazu und die Wassermenge ist beachtlich die da aufgewärmt werden muss. Der Effekt wird dann eher bescheiden ausfallen zumal du dann eine größere Pumpe brauchst oder zusätzlich eine zweite für den Solarkreislauf. Ich persönlich würde für den normalen Betrieb eine Verbrauchsgünstige Pumpe verwenden und ein zusätzlicher Anschluss im Rohrsystem vorsehen für eine Zusatzpumpe für die Teichheizung die dann nur für einen kurzen Zeitraum läuft. Meine Erfahrung hat gezeit das ein großzügiger Flachwasserbereich die beste Teichheizung ist, das geht bei einem Pool ja leider nicht so ohne weiteres.


----------



## tomsteich (1. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Planung / Bau Naturpool*



troll20 schrieb:


> Hallo Thomas, ich wess jetzt nich welche EPDM du in der Hand hattest und zerreissen konntest, aber meine 1,2 lässt sich beim besten willen nicht zerreissen, nicht mal jetzt nach gut 9 Jahren.
> Und das verkleben bzw verschweissen war auch ganz easy. Beide Seiten reinigen, mit Quellschweismittel einstreichen, zusammenlegen, kurz mit einer Rolle drüber ziehen fertig.
> 
> mfg René



Hallo Rene,

wo habe ich geschrieben, dass die EPDM-Folie so leicht zu zerstören ist? Diese ist chemisch stabiler als PVC, letztere ist dafür reißfester. Dies war eher ein zusätzlicher Hinweis und sollte auch kein Argument für oder gegen die Verwendung der Kautschukfolie sein, da dies in der Praxis eher irrelevant ist.

Für ein rechteckiges Becken ohne großen Verschnitt ist EPDM ok. 

Du verwechselst da auch etwas. Bist Du sicher, dass Du kein PVC verwendet hast? EPDM lässt sich definitiv nicht verschweißen sondern nur mit erheblichem Aufwand kleben!!!

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Sponsor (1. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Planung / Bau Naturpool*

Die Pumpenkennlinie sollte so oder so bekannt sein, auch der Biofilter hat einen Widerstand der zwischen 0,2 und 0,8 bar liegen kann, zzgl. der Höhe über dem eigentlichen Schwimmbereich. Wenn dann noch eine Heizung, egal ob Solar, Röhrenwärmetauscher oder Plattenwärmetauscher, hinzukommt. 
Für die Heizung würde ich auch einen separaten Kreislauf bauen. Flachwasser zum heizen hört sich gut an, aber umso größer die Oberfläche umso größer auch der Wärmeverlust bei Nacht oder Regen oder, oder , oder. Energetisch hebt sich der Vorteil der schnelleren Erwärmung mit der schnelleren Abkühlung wieder auf. Sinn macht in der Badesaison zumindest bei Nacht eine Luftpolsterfolie als Wärmeschutz.

EPDM bei dem geplanten Bauwerk macht keinen Sinn, zu klein zuviele Ecken die alle aufwendig geklebt werden müssen, zusätzlich sollte EPDM bei senkrechten Wänden vollflächig an der Wand angeklebt werden. Und die Farbe, EPDM gibt es nur in anthrazit oder schwarz, ein schöner Naturpool kann auch ein wenig heller sein.

Und Nachteil bei EPDM das Wetterrisiko steigt erheblich.


----------



## buzzi (2. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Planung / Bau Naturpool*

Hallo,

zum Thema EPDM gibt es wie immer viele Meinungen. Mein Teich ist definitiv nicht von geraden Formen geprägt - ich habe die Falten so groß wie möglich zusammengefasst, umgelegt und festgeklebt. Durch die dunkle Farbe fällt das fast nicht auf. Die Seitenwände selber sind nicht verklebt, das macht eh der Wasserdruck. Da meine Frau kein "schwarzes Loch" wollte, haben wir auf dem Boden eine billige sandfarbene PVC-Folie aufgeklebt, fertig. Die Seitenwände sind noch schwarz, aber das stört nicht weiter. Die Entscheidung zugunsten EPDM ist wegen der Haltbarkeit gefallen, einzig die WEITERreissempfindlichkeit ist schlechter als bei PVC. Das kann man ganz leicht testen. EPDM-Streifen nehmen und dehnen, das geht sehr gut, ist ja Gummi und reisst mit Sicherheit nicht ohne weiteres. Jetzt mal einen kleinen Schnitt seitlich machen und den Versuch wiederholen, dann weiß jeder was gemeint ist.
Ok, beim Verlegen fällt sicher mehr Verschnitt an als bei einer angepassten Folie, die Kosten für das Verschweissen gegengerechnet ist der Unterschied nicht mehr so groß und dafür das Risiko einer zerstückelten Folie.
Und die Reste habe ich auch im Einsatz, z. B. in der Garage als Unterlage. Dort wird sie täglich befahren seit über 3 Jahren und zeigt noch keine Abnutzung.

schönen Tag noch
buzzi


----------



## Sponsor (2. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Planung / Bau Naturpool*

Ja, richtig, aber bei einem rechtwinkligen Becken, bzw. bei einem L wie hier ist EPDM nicht praktikabel.

Die Folie sollte bei einem solchen Becken vor Ort verlegt werden, alles andere gibt Falten in den Ecken um so spitzer die Ecke umso schlimmer. Dann die katastrophale Durchströmung des Filters, doert wo Falten in den Ecken sind , kann man keine gleichmäßigen hydraulischen Verhältnisse schaffen, das benötigt man aber wenn ein solcher Filter sicher funktionieren soll.

Klar kann man EPDM in diesem Bauwerk einsetzen, jeder Folienverleger würde aber davon abraten, aus oben beschriebenen Gründen.


----------



## tomsteich (2. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Planung / Bau Naturpool*



buzzi schrieb:


> Ok, beim Verlegen fällt sicher mehr Verschnitt an als bei einer angepassten Folie, die Kosten für das Verschweissen gegengerechnet ist der Unterschied nicht mehr so groß und dafür das Risiko einer zerstückelten Folie. schönen Tag noch
> buzzi



Hallo Buzzi,

auch Du verschätzt Dich da gewaltig!!!

Das Verschweissen ab Fabrik kostet doch kaum Aufpreis. 

Vorausgesetzt Du hast jetzt eine natürliche Teichform (d.h. unförmig, eventuell L-Form) dann benötigst Du gut und gern bei einer rechteckigen Folie 50% mehr. Ich hätte sogar deutlich mehr gebraucht. Ich füge einfach mal mein Aufmass für die Maßanfertigung bei. Der Strich in der Mitte ist die Schnurmessung in der Länge rechts und links davon die benötigte Breite ab der Mitte (jeweils 2 Meter Abstand). Wenn Du Dir jetzt einfach ein Rechteck mit der größten Breite von 17,10 Meter (11,50 + 5,60) über die 20 Meter Länge denkst, siehst Du sofort, was ich alles hätte wegschmeißen können. 

Ich denke da auch jetzt an einen konkreten Fall hier im Forum, wo für eine etwa 210 qm-Grube, aufgrund der Empfehlung aus den Foren und von angeblichen Gartenbauern 300 qm EPDM bestellt wurden. Die teuerste PCV-Folie von Naturagart (grün) hätte in der Maßanfertigung knapp 1.700,-- Euro gekostet (7,95 pro qm), gezahlt wurden hier aber 3.285,-- Euro (10,95 pro qm) für EPDM. Ich finde 1.500,-- Euro zum wegschmeißen zu teuer (o.k., es gibt sicher auch billigeres EPDM, aber auch 1.000,- Euro wären mir zuviel....). Dazu kommt noch das wesentlich höhere Gewicht für den eigentlich überflüssigen Müll.

Deshalb sage ich, wenn Du ein relativ eckiges Becken hast, also eine Teichform wo wenig Verschnitt anfällt, dann ist EPDM durchaus o.K. 

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## dieducks (3. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Planung / Bau Naturpool*

Hallo zusammen und vielen Dank für Eure Antworten.
Ich werde dann wohl auf PVC setzen, da mein Vetter diese Folie verlegen kann.
Bei der Heizung werde ich auch euren Empfehlungen folgen und diese nur vorsehen. Falls ich diese dann realisiere werde ich eine separate Pumpe verwenden. Mir ist nur wichtig dass ich nicht nochmal anfangen muss zu graben. Der Hinweis von Sponsor mit dem hydraulischen Widerstand des BF ist auch wieder sehr hilfreich, somit kann ich besser nach der Pumpe schauen. Ich hoffe dass ich mit einer Pumpe auskomme die maximal 85 Watt braucht, soll ja auch halbwegs energieeffizient sein. (Bei den Pumpen gibt es so große Unterschiede zwischen 100 und 300 €, könnt Ihr mir da vielleicht eine Empfehlung geben?)

Also ich habe aus dem Pumpen/Filterschacht ca. 70 cm Höhe vom Midisieve zum Bodenniveau. Von dort dann nochmal ca. 60 cm bis Oberkante BF. Somit sollte ich mit einer 10.000 er Pumpe auskommen die bei 1,5 Meter noch ca. 8.000 Liter bringt. Davon würden dann 5.000 in den BF gehen und 3.000 in den Teich als Strömung. Hoffe ich habe das so richtig geplant. 

Ich habe heute ein Modell (1:20, das Playmo Männchen passt gut zum Maßstab) gebaut und Strömungsversuche gemacht um den Skimmer und den BF bestmöglich zu positionieren. Anbei die Bilder und 2 Videos (hoffe das klappt). Als Blätter habe ich __ Oregano verwendet  . Bei den Strömungsversuchen unter Wasser habe ich erst gelben Dekosand von meiner Frau geklaut, aber der war zu schwer. Bin  dann bei meiner Schwester vorbei und hab mir original Mulm aus dem See gefischt  . Mit dem hat es gut funktioniert. Hab auch ein Bild bearbeitet um die Einläufe, BA und Skimmer zu markieren. Ach so: Hauptwindrichtung ist West, das ist die Seite bei der ich die Einlaufdüsen vorgesehen habe.

Bin auf Eure Anregungen gespannt.

Gruß, Jochen


----------



## Moonlight (3. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Planung / Bau Naturpool*

Hey Jochen,

prima gebastelt 
Allerdings kann ich die Videos nicht aufrufen  Schade ...

Die angegebenen Punkte von BA und Skimmer, sind das die Positionen bei Deinem Testversuch rausgekommen sind?
Der BA scheint mir sehr weit in der Ecke zu liegen 

Hast Du auch die Pflanzenbereiche und deren Strömung mit eingerechnet?

Mandy


----------



## dieducks (3. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Planung / Bau Naturpool*



Moonlight schrieb:


> Hey Jochen,
> 
> prima gebastelt
> Allerdings kann ich die Videos nicht aufrufen  Schade ...
> ...



Ja, das sind die Punkte. Schade dass das Video bei Dir nicht geht, am PC und ab meinem TAB gehen die Videos. Ich häng mal nen Screenshot von dem video an
w sich der Mulm bei der Unterwasserströmung sammelt.

Gruss, Jochen


----------



## dieducks (9. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Planung / Bau Naturpool*

Hallo zusammen,

wir waren die letzten 2 Wochen nicht untätig, sondern haben ordentlich Gas gegeben  .
Allerdings haben wir den schlimmsten Oktobertag seit 40 Jahren zum baggern gehabt, das war echt kein Spass. Mit dem ganzen Schnee/Graupel war der Boden zu Schluss so aufgeweicht dass der Bagger fast noch in die Grube gestürzt ist :shock .

 

Aktuell sieht es nun so aus:

 


Freitag nächste Woche werden wir die Schalsteine ausbetonieren.
Das ist jetzt auch der Punkt an dem ich dringend Hilfe brauche.
Der Bodenablauf und der Ablauf für den Bodenfilter waren dank guter Anleitungen hier im Forum kein Problem. Allerdings weiß ich nun noch nicht wie ich die Einströmdüsen einbauen soll und welche ich nehmen soll. Vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen der schon einen Naturpool gebaut hat.. ich weiß nicht ob ich Einströmdüsen aus dem Schwimmbadbereich mit Folienflansch nehmen soll oder ob es welche gibt die mit der Folie zusammen eingeschweißt werden (würde mein Folienverleger bevorzugen).

Mit dem Skimmer den ich gekauft habe, Messner Aquiva 20 http://www.aquadiscount24.de/aquiva-Einbau-Skimmer-20 hab ich auch so meine Probleme. Weiß nicht wie ich den in die 17er Schalsteine reinbekommen soll. Und bei einem Schwimmbadskimmer war ich mir nicht sicher ob das das richtige ist. Würde auch den nächst größeren Aquiva nehmen http://www.aquadiscount24.de/aquiva-Einbau-Skimmer-30 der hat sogar gleich nen Anschluß für ein 110er Rohr, aber die Verlängerung ist nun wieder zuuu lange .

Wäre schön wenn Ihr mir Tipps habt, bin jetzt etwas unter Zeitdruck.

Viele Grüße,

Jochen


----------



## Zacky (10. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Planung / Bau Naturpool*



dieducks schrieb:


> Allerdings weiß ich nun noch nicht wie ich die Einströmdüsen einbauen soll und welche ich nehmen soll. Vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen der schon einen Naturpool gebaut hat.. ich weiß nicht ob ich Einströmdüsen aus dem Schwimmbadbereich mit Folienflansch nehmen soll oder ob es welche gibt die mit der Folie zusammen eingeschweißt werden (würde mein Folienverleger bevorzugen).




Hallo.

Ich habe als Einströmdüsen die normalen Folienflansche aus dem Teichbedarf genommen. Die sind wirklich einfach einzubauen und abzudichten. Du kannst Dir natürlich vorher selbst die Mühen machen und ein Stück Folie 20 x 20 cm im Quadrat auf den Folienflansch kleben und eindichten. Dann braucht dein Folienverleger diese nur noch mit einkleben. Die teuren Schwimmbadflansche würde ich mir sparen.

Was den Skimmer angeht, würde ich zu einem einfachen Oberflächenskimmer tendieren, welcher auf ein 110er Rohr montiert werden kann. Dazu braucht es dann auch nur einen 110er Folienflansch, welche in etwa 1 m Tiefe durch die Wand geht. Setzt natürlich voraus, dass dann dahinter irgendwo eine Grobschmutzfilterung kommt.


----------



## Zacky (10. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Planung / Bau Naturpool*

Was mir noch einfällt, falls deine Frage nun gar nicht so recht beantwortet wurde. Ich habe mir in die fertige Betonbeckenwand die Löcher für die Einströmdüsen reinbohren lassen. Ich habe 3 x 50er Einläufe genommen und dafür mir entsprechend 60er oder 70er-Löcher bohren lassen. Dann den Flansch drauf gesetzt und zusätzlich die Löcher für die Rückseite des Folienflansches mit dem Schlagbohrer nachgesetzt. Dann Flansch mit Rohr verklebt, rein in das Loch und mit Brunnenschaum abgedichtet bzw. verklebt.


----------



## dieducks (10. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Planung / Bau Naturpool*

Hallo Zacky,

vielen Dank für Deine Antworten. Das hilft mir auf jeden Falls schon mal weiter.
Ich würde dann VOR dem Betonieren die Löcher bohren und ein Kunststoffrohr durchstecken das einbetoniert wird. Wenn wir dann die Folie verlegen (im Frühjahr) kann ich den Folienfalsch in dieses Rohr einkleben oder einschäumen. Hab ich das so richtig verstanden?

Wenn ich jetzt aber gleich alle Rohre legen will, damit ich die Arbeitsräume verfüllt bekomme, kann ich den Folienflansch dann gleich in die Wand einbauen oder bekomme ich dann später die Folie nicht mehr drüber. Verzeih die blöde Frage, aber ich hab so ein Teil noch nie in der Hand gehabt und kann mir nicht so recht vorstellen wie das eingebaut wird. Gibt´s hierfür eine Anleitung?

Wegen dem Rohrskimmer. Das wäre mir auch am liebsten. Aber da das ja ein Naturpool mit grauer Folie wird, hab ich Angst dass das nachher blöd aussieht, da das schwarze Rohr dann ja deutlich im Schwimmbereich "steht". Ich habe an dem Skimmer und dem Bodenablauf einen Ultrasieve Midi geplant.

Gruß, Jochen


----------



## Zacky (10. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Planung / Bau Naturpool*

Hi Jochen.

Die Löcher vorher bohren macht Sinn, aber dann musst du Rohr und Flansch schon fertig geklebt haben. Die Kombi Rohr/Flansch dann in die Wand und ausschäumen, damit der Füllbeton nicht raus fließt. Ich schaue mal, ob ich ein passendes Foto finde. Der Flansch besteht aus 2 Teilen, dem Rohranschluß und einem Flanschring. Zwischen Rohranschluß und Flanschring kommt später die Folie.

Das Rohr vom Wandskimmer sieht gar nicht so blöd aus, es wird eh' mit leichten Algenflaum besiedelt und dann ist das Teil grün/schwarz. Es fällt kaum auf und steht ja nur etwa 20 cm von der Wand weg. Auch hierfür suche ich mal ein Foto raus. 

Wird aber ggf. erst morgen was. Vielleicht hat ja noch jemand anderes solche Bilder, die die Sache etwas veranschaulichen.


----------



## Zacky (11. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Planung / Bau Naturpool*

So! Habe mal in meinen Bildern geschaut, was ich zum Thema "Folienflansch" an Bilder beitragen kann. Aber es ist, wie meist halt ist, 1000'e Bilder, aber nie das Richtige. Also habe ich mal bei einem Händler auf der Seite geschaut und das Bild / den Artikel dazu gefunden. Hier siehst du gut, was ich mit den Schraub-Buppels meine, welche dann noch zusätzlich gebohrt werden müssten. In diese Flansch-Fittinge klebst du das Rohr ein und schiebst es dann durch die Wand. 

Bei meinen Teichbauten habe ich diese Teile stets verwendet und bislang keinerlei Undichtigkeiten festgestellt. Ich habe noch ein paar Bilder raus gesucht, wo der Roh-Zustand und das Ergebnis ein wenig zu sehen ist.

       
Habe hier oberhalb mal die Bilder vom 2.Teich. Ich habe die Löcher durch einen Bekannten bohren lassen, der das beruflich macht und entsprechend auch das Werkzeug dafür hatte. Man kann sich aber diese Bohrkronen auch beim Baumaschinenverleih holen, wenn man es selbst machen will und kann. Er ist mit entsprechender Bohrkrone aufgetaucht und hat die Löcher (5 Stk) in die bereits verfüllten Wände in nicht ganz einer Stunde drin gehabt. Bei den großen Löcher (110er Anschlüsse) sind wir, glaube ich, mit einer 150er Bohrkrone ran gegangen. Die kleineren Löcher waren wohl 65er Bohrkronen für 50er Flansche.



   
Hier habe ich noch zwei Bilder vom 1.Teich, welches ein Schwimmteich / Naturpool geworden ist. Der Einbau erfolgte identisch dem vom 2.Teich. Dazu habe ich aber leider keine Bilder.  Hier habe ich Einströmdüsen mit LED-Leuchtmittel (Komplettmodul) eingebaut. Hier kannst du aber gut das Vorher / Nachher erkennen. Beim 2.Bild sieht du halt den aufgesetzten Folienflanschring, welche auf das Unterteil geschraubt wird. Dazwischen natürlich noch die Abdichtung mit Innotec oder vergleichbares. 

Im Grunde liegt der Flansch vorerst unter der Folie, dann Vlies & Folie drüber, das Vlies recht sauber drum-herum ausschneiden, dann Folie und in Höhe des Flansches die Folie (wenn sie sich ausgehangen hat) mit einem kleineren Loch versehen, wo du mit den Fingern und der Dichtungstülle durch kommst. Dann Dichtungsmasse zwischen Flanschboden (also der in der Wand) und Folie, Flanschring von außen über die Folie (Löcher vorher mit kleinen Nagel markiert) und handfest angeschraubt, bis Dichtungsmasse raus quillt, Dichtungsmasse sauber heraus gewischt und Folie auf kompletten Rohrquerschnitt sauber abschneiden. Die Flanschringe dann natürlich richtig dicht anziehen, aber nicht übertreiben, da ja nur PVC.  Aber es sollte dicht und sauber alles abschließen.

Jetzt hoffe ich, Dich nicht zu sehr verwirrt zu haben und alles einigermaßen verständlich erklärt zu haben.


----------



## dieducks (11. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Planung / Bau Naturpool*

Hallo Zacky,

erst mal vielen Dank für die Mühe die Du dir gemacht hast um mir zu helfen!
Jetzt kann ich mir gut vorstellen wie ich das machen muss. Also statt den "Düsen" einfach eine Folienflansch mit eingklebtem Rohr durch das Loch im Schalstein stecken und einschäumen damit kein Beton rausläuft. Dann die Steine verfüllen. Später läuft das dann wie beim Bodenablauf, auf den Flansch kommt die Folie drauf und wenn sich das mit Wasser gesetzt hat schraube ich den Ring auf den Flansch. Erst danach schneide ich die Folie innen raus.

Hoffe das habe ich so korrekt verstanden. Dachte halt ich brauche Düsen und wusste nicht wie es dort läuft. Wenn aber nur die Durchführungen reichen, dann soll es mir recht sein  .

Wegen dem Skimmer, was meinst du zu diesem Modell:
http://www.schwimmteichbedarf.de/Rohrskimmer

Der fällt mit dem schwarzen Rohr nicht so auf, ist aber auch nicht ganz billig. Wenn ich das Foto aber richtig interpretiere stimmt da auch was nicht, da die schrauben des Flansches ja auf der Betonseite wären und man von dort natürlich nicht schrauben kann. Oder die haben das alles nur zusammengesteckt damit es auf einem Foto ist...

Ich könnte vielleicht auch diesen Skimmer nehmen und dann graue HT Rohre dazu:
http://haustierhobby.rakuten-shop.de/p/726664260/profi-skimmer-160-mit-reduzierung-160110

http://heizung-solar-installation.de/Abflussrohre-und-Formteile/HT-Bogen-15-87~GRAD~/HT-Bogen-DN-100-87~GRAD~::3875.html

Was meinst Du? Ich denke bei einer grauen Folie fällt dann das Rohr am wenigsten auf.
EDIT: Weist Du noch wo Du die LED Einläufe her hast oder wo ich so etwas bekomme? /EDIT.

Grüße, Jochen

(Der Teich ist jetzt bald im Rohbau mit Regenwasser voll ;-) )


----------



## Zacky (11. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Planung / Bau Naturpool*

Hi Jochen.

Ja, im Grunde genommen ist es das gleiche Verfahren wie beim Bodenablauf. Wenn du etwas an der Einströmrichtung und dem Querschnitt ändern magst, kannst du auch einfach ein kurzes Stück PVC-Rohr mit einem PVC-Winkel verkleben und einfach in den, in der Wand befindlichen Flansch stecken. GGf. noch eine Reduzierung, ist aber eigentlich unsinnig. Der 50er Rohrausgang ist als Einströmdüse ausreichend. Meiner Meinung nach. 

Beim Einbau in die hohlen Kammersteine würde ich Dir auch empfehlen, die Flansche samt Rohr beim Einbau und Ausschäumen, von der Teichseite innen mit Latten oder Holzplatten fixieren (Schraubzwingen o.ä.) Der Schaum drückt dir dann nämlich überall raus, sollte aber nicht den Flansch verschieben oder gar heraus drücken. Daher war es bei mir in dem Moment einfacher, da die Wände bereits verfüllt waren. So konnte ich direkt die Latten über den Flansch auf die Wand dübeln.

In puncto Skimmer würde ich Dir zu dem günstigeren Modell raten. Den habe ich, und viele Andere auch, in Betrieb. Beim Skimmer von Glenk irritiert mich, wie Dich ja auch , ein wenig die dargestellte Montage, da der Flanschring in dem Moment eigentlich hinter der Folie wäre. Macht ja so rum keinen wirklichen Sinn, oder es wurde einfach nur so dargestellt, da es ein Komplettpaket ist. Aber das braucht es nicht, da der Skimmer quasi identisch mit dem günstigeren von "Rakuten" ist. Den Skimmer bekommst du aber auch bei anderen Teichmateriallieferanten noch mal günstiger für unter 30,-€. Die grauen HT-Rohre würde ich nun nicht unbedingt nehmen. Nicht weil es nicht gehen würde, sondern eher nur der Optik und Stabilität halber. Wenn du noch 5,-€ über hast, dann nimm ein richtiges stabiles 110er-PVC-Druckrohr in grau, dazu einen 90° Winkel in PVC-Druckrohrausstattung. Aber auch die KG-Rohre gehen, denn sie werden, wie schon gesagt, eh' früher oder später dunkelgrün durch Algenflaum.

Auf dem 4.Bild in der ersten Reihe aus meinen vorherigen Beitrag kannst du meine Skimmeranschlusskonstruktion sehen. Ich habe 2 x 45° PVC-Winkel mit KG-Stücken zusammen geklebt und auch mit einem kurzen KG-Stück in den Flansch gesteckt Nur gesteckt, nicht geklebt! Die KG-Rohre sieht man nicht mehr und wenn Du jetzt als Skimmerrohr ein PVC-Druckrohr nimmst, sieht es nahezu professionell aus.


----------



## Sponsor (11. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Planung / Bau Naturpool*

Wenn ihr diese Durchführungen nehmt, dann muss dort aber noch irgendetwas drauf, Kinder koennten sonst reingreifen und wenn diese mit Ihren Armen und Händen drin stecken bleiben, sehr riskannt.

Nicht umsonst gibt es Normen und Richtlinien. Diese Durchführungen sind zugelassen um Rohrleitungen und Schlaeuche durch die Folie zuführen, nicht um diese offen zu lassen


----------



## dieducks (11. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Planung / Bau Naturpool*

Hallo Sponsor,

guter Einwand. Auf ein paar Euros kommt es hier wirklich nicht an. Ich brauche nur die richtigen Teile.
Welche Einlaufdüsen mit welcher Wanddurchführung mit 17,5 er Schalsteinen  und Folie kannst du empfehlen?

Gruss, Jochen


----------



## Zacky (12. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Planung / Bau Naturpool*

Hallo Sponsor, Hallo Jochen

Der Einwand ist sicherlich gut, aber ich persönlich kenne jetzt keine Richtlinien oder Normen für den Teichbau oder dem Anwendungsbereich solcher Materialen. Die Folienflansche kann er ja zusätzlich noch mit direkten "Düsen" kombinieren oder auch, wenn das alles so nicht gewollt ist, die Öffnungen mit Putzgewebe abdecken. So habe ich zumindest bei mir den 110er-Rohr-Seitenablauf gesichert, aber mehr dafür, dass die Fische da nicht rein schwimmen.  

Kennst du andere nutzbare Flansche / Einströmelemente? Würde mich ja auch mal interressieren, denn man lernt ja nie aus!? Sicherheit geht schließlich vor.

Aber ansonsten mal anders gedacht, glaube ich nicht, dass ein Kind mit einer Hand oder gar einem Arm in ein 5 cm-Durchmesser-Loch hinein kommt, was im Naturpool schon alleine baden oder schwimmen darf, sollte und überhaupt könnte. Gut, bleibt sicherlich trotz allem die Frage, wo und in welcher Tiefe u.s.w. die "Düsen" dann eingebaut sind.


----------



## Sponsor (12. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Planung / Bau Naturpool*

Ja , gibt es, es gibt Unfallverhütungsvorschriften für alle Gewässer die für privaten und öffentlichen Badebetrieb gebaut werden, das betrifft auch den Hobby-Erbauer. Wenn durch so eine nicht ordnungsgemäß abgedeckte Öffnung und da reicht ein Putzgewebe das nachgibt sicherlich nicht, eine Person zu schaden kommt, wartet gesiebte Luft auf den Erbauer, Konstrukteur etc. und nichts anderes. Abgesehen von dem Schaden an den Angehjörigen und an einem Selbst!!!! Auch ein Teich der zum baden genutzt wird fällt in diese Norm, aber wie immer wo kein Kläger da kein Richter, 1000 mal geht es gut und irgendwann erwischt es irgeneinen wieder.

Bilder anbei


----------



## Zacky (12. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Planung / Bau Naturpool*

Danke Sponsor... Habe die Materialen mal "gegoogelt" und laut Herstellerkatalog sind die Standardteile für deutlich größere Querschnitte, so ab 15 cm. Kleinere Maße sind wohl Sonderanfertigungen, aber gut zu wissen, dass es sowas gibt. 

PS: ...schon alleine der Betrieb überhaupt eines Teiches stellt eine erhebliche Gefahrenlage dar...und auch darüber wurde hier schon viel diskutiert & argumentiert...aber das gehört dann ja nicht mehr hier rein...

PPSS: ...auch wenn mein Putzgewebe nicht das Optimum darstellt, aber bislang habe ich es nicht ohne erheblichen Aufwand geschafft, das Gewebe auf die 10cm-Durchmesser einzudrücken...


----------



## Sponsor (12. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Planung / Bau Naturpool*

Die Teile passen in 2" AD Durchführungen, haben Gewinde 50mm.

Klar stellt ein Teich oder Pool eine Gefahrenquelle dar, aber wenn ein Kind das schwimmen kann in einem solchen Teil ersäuft weil Durchführungen nicht gesichert sind, dann........


----------



## Sponsor (12. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Planung / Bau Naturpool*

Sorry, meine Bilder wurden gelöscht, aber nur zur Info Copyrightverletzung liegt nicht vor, hatte die Bilder vom Hersteller zur Verfügung gestellt bekommen, direkt und mit dessen Genehmigung, wenn jemand sehen möchte wie diese Ansaugungen, Durchlassgitter und Einströmdüsen Normgerecht aussehen sollten, einfach eine PN an mich, dann sende ich die gerne zu.


----------



## Christine (12. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Planung / Bau Naturpool*

Sorry, meine Kristallkugel ist grad zur Reparatur. Setze doch einfach einen Link zum Hersteller, dann haben alle was davon - auch die, die später mal kommen.


----------



## Sponsor (12. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Planung / Bau Naturpool*

Der Link zur Einströmdüse und Mauerdurchführung:

http://www.peraqua.com/de/products/white-goods/nozzles

Gitter und Ansaugung sind als Link nicht möglich, sorry. 

Also bleiben wir bei der Variante Fragen und ich schicke oder ich müßte noch ein Bild machen.


----------



## Zacky (12. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Planung / Bau Naturpool*

...ich habe noch einmal den Link zum Hersteller/Lieferanten rausgesucht...


----------



## dieducks (12. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Planung / Bau Naturpool*

Hallo Zacky, Hallo Sponsor,

beides sehr gute Links, vielen Dank dafür.
Hab nun mal die Firma angeschrieben welche Einbauteile für mein Vorhaben geeignet sind.
Die Abdeckungen von Schäfer sehen auch Klasse aus.
Da muss ich mal schauen ob ich für meinen 110er Bodenablauf eine schöne Edelstahlabdeckung bekomme.

Schönen Abend

Jochen


----------



## dieducks (16. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Planung / Bau Naturpool*

Hallo zusammen,

bin mittlerweile ein gutes Stück weiter, jetzt kann man im Garten wenigstens wieder laufen .
Die Rohre in Schwerkraft vom BA und vom Skimmer zum Pumpenschacht habe ich alle schon fertig. Die Schläuche von der Pumpenkammer zum Bodenfilter und zu den Einlaufdüsen liegen auch (zum Schutz in 125er KG Rohren). Hier muss ich noch die Schläuche mit den Einläufen verbinden. Aktuell plane ich die Einzelheiten im Pumpenschacht, in dem auch der Midisieve steht. Ich möchte dann jetzt die Pumpe bestellen und bin mir nicht sicher welche ich nehmen soll. Der Teich hat ja ca 30.000 Liter, der Midisieve schafft 12.000 Liter in der Stunde. Ich würde jetzt zu einer "Aquaforte ECOMAX DM-Serie 10000" tendieren, die braucht nur 85 Watt.

Von der Pumpe geht es über jeweils einen Kugelhahn und ein DN50 Schlauch einmal direkt in den Schwimmbereich und einmal in den hochgesetzen Bodenfilter (hier habe ich im Pumpenschacht noch ein Rückschlagventil geplant, damit das Wasser nicht zurück läuft wenn die Pumpe steht) . Diesen möchte ich mit 5.000 l/h von unten durchströmen. Aus dem Filter läuft es dann über einen Wasserfall in den Schwimmbereich.

Was meint Ihr zu der Pumpe, ist die geeignet oder würdet Ihr eine andere empfehlen?
Muss ich für den Schwimmteich eine TÜV zertifizierte Pumpe nehmen wie die Messmer Ecotec?
Besten Dank für Eure Tipps im Voraus.

Gruß, Jochen


----------



## Sponsor (16. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Planung / Bau Naturpool*

Profis müssen eine Tuev zertifizierte nehmen, im Selbstbau kann man dies nur empfehlen.

Aber eine 10000er Pumpe bei 30000ltr. ist viel zu groß. Ein Schwimmteich oder Naturpool sollte alle 20 bis 40 Stunden einmal umgewaelzt werden, wobei der Bodenfilter 24h durchströmt werden sollte.

Das heißt deine gewaehlte Pumpe passt wohl zum Skimmer der 0,5bis 1 Stunde am Tag läuft, aber nicht zum Bodenfilter und zur Umwaelzrate. 

Pumpenschächte gibt es vorgefertigt und fertig montiert, dann reduziert sich die Eigenmontageleustung und erhöht sich die Gewährleistung.


----------



## dieducks (18. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Planung / Bau Naturpool*

Hallo,

ich habe den Pumpenschacht schon fertig betoniert. Da muss ja auch noch der Vorfilter (Ultrasieve Midi) rein, deshalb kam ein fertiger Schacht für mich eh nicht in Frage.

Wegen der Durchströmung: Weiter vorne im Thread hattest Du (Sponsor) eine 7500 Liter Pumpe empfohlen. Den Filter sollte ich lt. Deinen Angaben mit ca. 4 m³ befüllen.

Da ich ja auch ordnetlich Zug auf dem BA und dem Skimmer benötige, wollte ich den Durchfluss über Kugelhähne so regulieren, dass in den BF ca. 4-5 m³ fließen (EinTeil geht auch noch durch den Phostphat Filter, und dann will ich noch sehen wie der Wasserfall mit den entsprechenden Volumen aussieht) und den Rest als Strömung mit Einströmdüsen in den Teich um eventuelle Schwebstoffe in Richtung BA zu bewegen.

Ich kann die Pumpe ja auch noch über einen Dimmer regulieren falls die zu stark ist, aber wenn sie zu schwach ist, müsste ich mir dann eine stärkere kaufen. Also ich tendiere immer noch zu der 10.000er, da sind ja auch noch Leitungsverluste, der Widerstand vom BF und die Höhe vom Boden des Filterschachtes bis zur Oberkannte des Filterbeckes zu berücksichtigen. Nach der Kurve der Pumpe schafft die dann real eh nicht mehr als ca. 8 m³.

Hat sonst noch jemand Vorschläge für Pumpen mit TÜV? Brauch ich wirklich eine TÜV geprüfte Pume, die steht ja 4 Meter weg vom Teich in einem seperatem Schacht und hängt selbstverständlich noch an einem FI mit 30mA.

Habe nur 2 Pumpen mit TÜV gefunden:
http://www.hanako-koi.de/Messner-Einbaupumpe-eco-Tec2-10000-Energiespar.html
http://www.zooprofi.de/product_info.php?refID=fro&info=9711

Für weitere Vorschläge wäre ich dankbar.

Gruß, Jochen

Edit: 
Wenn ich nach diesem Thread https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/34534 gehe und die VDE richtig lese, sollte die Anordnung bei mir nicht nur zulässig, sondern auch sicher sein.


----------



## Sponsor (18. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Planung / Bau Naturpool*

Tüv mit Zertifikat für Schwimmteich hat aber nur die erste, wenn ich das richtig sehe!

Die andere hat nur Tüv aber wofür?

An Badegwässern müssen alle Einrichtungen mit 230 Volt und größer mindestens 2 m vom Wasser oder 2,5 m unterhalb des Wasserkörpers stehen.

Ob der Pumpenschacht einen Deckel hat, dieser abschließbar ist oder, oder, oder spilet dabei keine Rolle!


----------



## lollo (18. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Planung / Bau Naturpool*

Hallo,

bei den Pumpen solltet ihr darauf achten, dass sie das VDE Zeichen und/oder das GS Zeichen besitzen, somit seit ihr auf der sicheren Seite was die Qualität, und den hier geltenden Sicherheitsnormen entspricht.

Diese sollten auch auf dem Gerät angebracht sein, dieses geben aber viele Händler nicht an, wie auch in den beiden angegebenen Links. Nachfragen hilft hier vielleicht.


----------



## Sponsor (18. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Planung / Bau Naturpool*

Leider reicht dies nicht, für Badegewässer gibt es spezielle Vorschriften, ein Fön besitzt auch VDE und Tuev Zeichen, am und im Wasser verwenden sollteste den aber nicht.


----------



## lollo (19. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Planung / Bau Naturpool*



Sponsor schrieb:


> ein Fön besitzt auch VDE und Tuev Zeichen,



Sponsor,

das wage ich zu bezweifeln, es sei denn, du hast ein Markengerät, und außerdem vergleichst du hier Äpfel mit Birnen. 



> Habe nur 2 Pumpen mit TÜV gefunden:
> http://www.hanako-koi.de/Messner-Ein...ergiespar.html
> http://www.zooprofi.de/product_info....=fro&info=9711


Es ging hier bei der Frage um zwei verlinkte Pumpen.


----------



## Sponsor (19. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Planung / Bau Naturpool*

Richtig, es ging um die Frage Tüv ja oder nein, geeignet für Badegewässer ja oder nein. Die erste hat das Zertifikat für Badegewässer, bei der zweiten weiß man es nicht, da dies Werbetechnisch aber ein Vorteil wäre, wenn man dies ausloben könnte, gehe ich davon aus, das die zweite Pumpe zwar Tüv hat, aber nicht für Badegewässer ein Zertifikat besitzt. 

Was nicht heißen muß, das diese nicht geeignet ist, aber man weiß es nicht und geht ein nicht minderschweres Risiko ein.


----------



## dieducks (19. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Planung / Bau Naturpool*

Hallo,

ich habe mir gestern abend den Wolf gesucht nach Pumpen die eine Zulassung für Badegewässer haben. Ich habe keine einzige ausser der Messner gefunden. Und auch dort sieht man nirgends ein TÜV Zetrifikat, das die Pumpe zugelassen oder zertifiziert ist kann ja jeder schreiben. Mich würde jetzt schon mal interessieren nach was man suchen muss um zertifizierte oder zugelassene Pumpen für Badgewässer bei einem Onlineshop zu finden. Bin auf Links oder genannte Pumpen gespannt.

Gruß, Jochen


----------



## lollo (19. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Planung / Bau Naturpool*

Hallo Jochen,

du solltest nach einer Pumpe suchen, die entweder mit Kleinspannung betrieben wird, diese kannst du dann im Schwimmteich betreiben, oder du suchst eine Pumpe die trocken mit dem vorgegebenen Abstand zum Teich (VDE Vorgaben) aufgestellt werden kann, für Schwimmteiche zugelassen ist, und die erforderlichen VDE und GS Zeichen besitzt.

Namenhafte deutsche Hersteller bieten diese Art sehr wohl an.

 Hier zum Beispiel


----------



## Sponsor (19. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Planung / Bau Naturpool*

Messner hatte auf Ihrer Seite immer das entsprechende Zertifikat veröffentlicht, inwieweit dies andere Hersteller im Bereich Teichpumpe als Badegewässerpumpe auch haben, weiß ich selbst nicht. 

Bei Messner ist die Aussage wasserdicht, Oase wird diese Zulassung auch haben, nicht für alle Typen aber für einen Teil wie Messner auch. Übrigens nicht alle Pumpen zur Trockenaufstellung haben die Zulassung weder bei Messner noch bei Oase. 

Bedeutet wieder VDE Vorgaben alleine reichen nicht, am besten Fachhandel für Schwimmteiche und Naturpools fragen die sollten es wissen oder die Pumpenhersteller.


----------



## dieducks (23. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Planung / Bau Naturpool*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mich nun für die Ecotec2 von Messner entschieden. Weiß nur noch nicht ob ich die 10.000 er oder die 7.500 er nehmen soll. Wenn ich nach der Kurve der 7500 er gehe, kommen bei ca. 1 Meter Förderhöhe noch knapp 6.000 Liter an. Muss jetzt mal schauen was ich da mache. Irgendwie tendiere ich mehr zur größeren, die kann ich dann immer noch mit dem Drehrzahlsteller runter regeln.

Ich habe aber auch richtig was gearbeitet, mittlerweile ist die komplette Verrohrung fertig, außer im Pumenschacht. Alle Arbeitsräume sind verfüllt, es ist alles fertig um die Wände zu verputzen und dann die Folie zu verlegen. Muss es nur noch warm werden.
Anbei mal wieder ein paar Bilder der letzten Wochen.

Skimmer auf Schwerkraft umgebaut
 

Der einbetonierte Skimmer
 

Nochmal
 

Mein Pumenschacht
 

Motorbetriebenes Kugelventil
 

Hier hab ich mal ein bisschen "Indoor" gebastelt, nachdem es draußen zu kalt war. Die komplette Steuerung läuft über meine Haussteuerung Homematic, Programme und Testaufbau sind schon fertig. Die nächsten tage wird das alles sauber in einen kleinen Elektroverteiler verbaut.

So, muss kurz weg, nachher kommen noch mehr Bilder

Grüßle, Jochen


----------



## dieducks (23. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Planung / Bau Naturpool*

...sodele, jetzt noch ein paar Bilder zum Kugelhahn Antrieb.
Das Ventil steuert den Bypass, wenn der Wasserfall aus dem Filter Ruhe geben soll. Wenn das Ventil offen ist, läuft das Wasser darüber in den Pool. Den Belimo Stellmotor hab ich neu bei eBay für 50€ bekommen  . Der läuft mit 24 Volt Gleichstrom und braucht grad mal 3 Watt. Dauert halt 2 Minuten bis das Ventil zu ist, aber das macht nix.

 

 

Über die Steuerung wird später auch die Gartenbewässerung und Beleuchtung gesteuert.
Das Material für den Steg über den Filter und am Haus entlang müsste in Kürze eintreffen. Dann kann ich da auch schon mal weiter machen. Wenn ich damit fertig bin wird´s hoffentlich Frühling :beten


Grüßle, Jochen


----------



## dieducks (16. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Planung / Bau Naturpool*

Hallo zusammen,

ich warte, wie wahrscheinlich die meisten von Euch, sehnsüchtig auf den Frühling damit ich endlich draußen weiter machen kann. In der Zwischenzeit habe ich schon mit unserem Steg angefangen, Bilder werden noch folgen.

Ich habe solange die Elektrik im Keller neu gemacht (Mit einem Elektromeister) und somit alles ordentlich und den ganzen Gartenbereich mit FI abgesichert. Die Automatisierung habe ich dabei auch schon in einen kleinen Verteilerschrank gebaut, von dort aus wird alles gesteuert (Pumpe, Gartenlicht... usw.).

 

Mein Bypassventil habe ich jetzt auch schon an Ort und Stelle eingabaut, funktioniert prächtig 

 

Im nächsten Beitrag möchte ich Euch noch um eure Meinung zur Bestückung meines Filters bitten, ich hoffe ich kann auf Eure Ratschläge zählen :beten .

Grüßle, Jochen


----------



## dieducks (16. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Planung / Bau Naturpool*

Hallo nochmal,

jetzt zu meinem Filter: Für diesen habe ich mich für das Drainline System von Glenk Teichbau entschieden. In dem Drainline Revisionsschacht habe ich dann auch gleich 10 Liter Phosgran Phosphatfilter Material drin, sicher ist sicher  .

Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher wie ich die Schichtung des Filters machen soll, wenn ich alles komplett mit  Liapor Blähton mache, wird das sehr teuer. Deshalb habe ich mir überlegt, wie von Herrn Glenk empfohlen, zum größten teil gewaschenen Kies zu verwenden und darauf dann das Granulat. Was haltet Ihr davon:


Grober Kies
Feiner Kies
Lavasplit
Zierkies zum abdecken

Ich habe hier mal eine Skizze gemacht:
 

Beschreibung vom Drainline System:
 

Auf den Boden kommen die Rohre, werden dann mit grobem Kies (16/32)bedeckt. Darauf kommt dann feiner Kies mit 2/8 Körnung. Darauf würde ich dann Lavasplit bis fast ganz oben aufschütten auf den ich dann Zierkies zur Abdeckung aufschütten würde.Was haltet Ihr davon, kann ich das so machen oder was würdet Ihr mir empfehlen?

Achso: Ich habe auch auf Empfehlung hier vom Forum einen Bodenablauf eingebaut. Was soll ich denn dann auf den drauf machen damit da keine Steine reinfallen? Soll ich in dem flachen Stück unten eine Medienauflage rein machen so dass sich eventueller Schlamm dort unten absetzen kann und ich diesen über den Bodenablauf rückspülen kann? Oder einfach eine Abdeckung mit Löchern die kleiner sind wie der grobe Kies? Wenn ich eine Medienauflage nehmen soll, wo bekomme ich sowas? Der Bereich der damit abgedeckt werden soll ist dann ca. 1,10m x 1,5m .

Wäre Klasse wenn Ihr mir nochmal ein paar Tipps geben könnt.

Grüße, Jochen


----------



## Zacky (16. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Planung / Bau Naturpool*

Hi. Ich habe auch nach dem Prinzip von Glenk gebaut, jedoch nur mit Baumarktware. Ich habe dazu damals die gelben Dränagerohre verbaut und keinen solchen Verteiler / Kontrollschacht benutzt. Ich habe zum Spülen der Dränageleitungen einfach das Ende der Rohre mit einem KG-Stück nach oben über den Kies geführt und einen Deckel mit Miniloch drauf gemacht. So kann ich bei Bedarf den Deckel abmachen und die Rohrleitung aussaugen oder auch spülen. Ich würde nunmehr jedoch auf die orangenen Dränagerohre zurückgreifen, da diese deutlich mehr Schlitze haben und vermutlich mehr durchströmen. Ich habe nur 16/32er Kies genommen. Ist jedoch nicht so gut, weil die Pflanzen im groben 16/32 Kies schlechter wurzeln. Wir haben dann zum pflanzen teils feineren AQ-Kies verwendet.

Was ich mich jedoch frage, wieso hast du in der Kieszone einen Bodenablauf unter dem Kies gemacht? Der macht da keinen Sinn!? Ein solcher Bodenablauf gehört in die Schwimmzone um in Schwerkraft den Schmutz zum Filter zu transportieren.


----------



## Moonlight (16. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Planung / Bau Naturpool*



Zacky schrieb:


> Was ich mich jedoch frage, wieso hast du in der Kieszone einen Bodenablauf unter dem Kies gemacht?



Na vermutlich um diesen Bereich auch mal rückspülen zu können 
Irgendwann setzt sich das alles mit Schmutz zu, da ist die Idee einen Ablauf einzubauen gar nicht so verkehrt.

Mandy


----------



## Zacky (16. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Planung / Bau Naturpool*

...ja das ist mir schon klar, aber ich bezweifle das sich da irgendwas aus dem Kies spülen lässt, wenn der Kies 16/32 auf dem Domdeckel des Bodenablaufes liegt...schau Dir doch mal das Bild genau an...für mich macht das keinen Sinn...

...der normale Standard-Bodenablauf wie wir ihn alle im Teich haben, macht doch meiner Meinung nach nur Sinn, wenn der Bereich über dem BA einen Freiraum hat, wo sich der Schmutz unten an der Schräge, die er scheinbar eingebaut hat, sammelt und dann mal den Schieber aufmachen...zumindest so für mein Verständnis...

so in etwa


----------



## Sponsor (16. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Planung / Bau Naturpool*

Der Bodenablauf bringt im Kies nichts, wenn man Rückspülen moechte muss man im Kies einen merklichen Sog haben, den erreiche ich mit einer Pumpe, aber nie mit einer Freigefaelleleitung. Das Ding bringt nur ein gutes Gefuehl, hydraulisch aber nichts.

Geprüfter Kies muss es sein, gewaschener kann immer noch viel zuviel Nährstoffe haben. Lavasplitt ist sehr ungünstig da in der Regel sehr Phosphathaltig.

Ich würde Dir statt der Dränagerohre Wasserverteilplatten oder einen Wasserverteilboden empfehlen, mit denen kann man auch gescheiht Rückspülen. 

Das Eisenhydroxid vor dem  Biofilter ist ungünstig, da dort bereits eine Sauerstoffzehrung stattfindet und saemtliche Schwebstoffe werden im Phosphatbinder festgehalten und fuehren zu Vertstopfungen. Der Einsatz ist gut, nur der Weg ist der falsche.


----------



## dieducks (16. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Planung / Bau Naturpool*



Zacky schrieb:


> ...ja das ist mir schon klar, aber ich bezweifle das sich da irgendwas aus dem Kies spülen lässt, wenn der Kies 16/32 auf dem Domdeckel des Bodenablaufes liegt...schau Dir doch mal das Bild genau an...für mich macht das keinen Sinn...
> 
> ...der normale Standard-Bodenablauf wie wir ihn alle im Teich haben, macht doch meiner Meinung nach nur Sinn, wenn der Bereich über dem BA einen Freiraum hat, wo sich der Schmutz unten an der Schräge, die er scheinbar eingebaut hat, sammelt und dann mal den Schieber aufmachen...zumindest so für mein Verständnis...
> 
> so in etwa Anhang anzeigen 114167




Hallo Zacky,

danke für die Skizze!
Ja, so meinte ich das mit der Medienauflage. Deshalb habe ich auch den Filter schräg gemacht, war auch eine Empfehlung hier aus dem Forum. Wenn ich nur in Schwerkraft nicht genug Zug auf das Rohr bekomme, kann ich ja immer noch mit ner Pumpe nachhelfen :? . Der Filterbereich ist ja getrennt vom Teich, siehe meine anderen Fotos hier schon im Thread. Deshalb habe ich wie hier empfohlen einen BA im Schwimmbereich und einen BA im Filter rein gemacht.

Ich habe die Skizze mal überarbeitet und hänge sie hier nochmal an.
 

Der grüne Strich unten soll die Medienauflage sein.
Wisst Ihr wo ich solch eine Medienauflage bekommen kann? Sollte ja auch recht stabil sein.


----------



## dieducks (16. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Planung / Bau Naturpool*



Sponsor schrieb:


> Der Bodenablauf bringt im Kies nichts, wenn man Rückspülen moechte muss man im Kies einen merklichen Sog haben, den erreiche ich mit einer Pumpe, aber nie mit einer Freigefaelleleitung. Das Ding bringt nur ein gutes Gefuehl, hydraulisch aber nichts.
> 
> Geprüfter Kies muss es sein, gewaschener kann immer noch viel zuviel Nährstoffe haben. Lavasplitt ist sehr ungünstig da in der Regel sehr Phosphathaltig.
> 
> ...



Hallo Sponsor,

danke erst mal für Deine Antwort. Für die Verteilplatten ist es aber zu spät, habe das Drainline System schon da. Hatte letztes Jahr bei dem Shop der die Verteilplatten verkauft per Mail angefragt aber keine Antwort bekommen. Aber ich denke das Drainlinesystem ist bewährt und wird auch funktionieren.
Bleibt aktuell noch offen:


Wo bekommt man geprüften Kies?
Wenn kein Lava, wie dick sollte die Blähton Schicht sein?
Das Eisenhydroxid ist doch nicht VOR dem Biofilter, sondern drin. Nach dem System soll es so sein, dass das Phosgran langsamer druchflossen wird als die Dränrohre. Das Wasser steigt dann dort direkt nach oben und fließt über den Wasserfall ab. Der Revisionsschacht in dem das Phosgran ist und von dem die Dränrohre weg gehen wird ja direkt von der Pumpe versorgt. Somit ist das so wie ich das verstehe nicht vorgeschaltet.

Gruß, Jochen


----------



## Zacky (17. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Planung / Bau Naturpool*



dieducks schrieb:


> Wisst Ihr wo ich solch eine Medienauflage bekommen kann? Sollte ja auch recht stabil sein.



Entweder du baust Dir eine Konstruktion aus den Lichtgitterplatten (Kunststoff) die dann unterhalb ordentlich abstützt und verstärkst oder wenn es etwas kosten kann, dann würde ich zu Edelstahllochbplatten oder Edelstahlgitter tendieren, die dann auf entsprechenden Stützen stehen. Ich weiß ja nicht, wie groß der Bereich / die Fläche ist, wo solche Platten oder Gitter sein müssen. Oder aber du baust die selber eine Medienauflage aus Plexiglasplatten in entsprechender Dicke und bohrst selber die Löcher rein. Alles nur Ideen.


----------



## dieducks (17. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Planung / Bau Naturpool*



Zacky schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht, wie groß der Bereich / die Fläche ist, wo solche Platten oder Gitter sein müssen. Oder aber du baust die selber eine Medienauflage aus Plexiglasplatten in entsprechender Dicke und bohrst selber die Löcher rein. Alles nur Ideen.



Hi,

das mit dem Eigenbau werde ich wohl machen. Habe hier im Forum vorhin mal gesucht und einen Beitrag gefunden wo jemand Rasengitterplatten aus Kunststoff verwendet hat. Ich denke so mache ich das auch, dann auch nach unten mit 50er Rohren abstützen.
Ich hatte das schon beschrieben: Die Fläche ist ca 1,10m x 1,50m groß. Ich denke das bekomme ich mit den Rasengittermatten am einfachsten hin.



> Achso: Ich habe auch auf Empfehlung hier vom Forum einen Bodenablauf eingebaut. Was soll ich denn dann auf den drauf machen damit da keine Steine reinfallen? Soll ich in dem flachen Stück unten eine Medienauflage rein machen so dass sich eventueller Schlamm dort unten absetzen kann und ich diesen über den Bodenablauf rückspülen kann? Oder einfach eine Abdeckung mit Löchern die kleiner sind wie der grobe Kies? Wenn ich eine Medienauflage nehmen soll, wo bekomme ich sowas? Der Bereich der damit abgedeckt werden soll ist dann ca. 1,10m x 1,5m



Edelstahl ist mir zu teuer, bin eh schon über dem Budget (Hochgerechnet bis der Garten wieder fertig ist) 

Jetzt stellt sich noch die Frage woher ich geprüften Kies bekomme oder ob ich einfach gewaschenen nehmen soll und diesen im Filter erst mal ordentlich über den BA durchspüle bevor ich die Granulatschicht einbringe. Was meint Ihr, wenn ich dann Liapor nehme da dies ja besser sein soll, wie dick soll ich diese Schicht machen?

Gruß, Jochen


----------



## dieducks (24. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Planung / Bau Naturpool*

Hallo zusammen,

habe gestern unseren Steg über den Filter fertig gebaut.
 

Wäre Klasse wenn mir noch jemand Tipps geben könnte wie ich am Besten an den gerpüften Kies komme, oder ob ich einfach gewaschenen nehmen soll und den nochmal über den BA im Filter durchspülen kann, damit er möglichst sauber ist.

Hat jemand nen Tipp wie ich im Raum Stuttgart ca. 3 Kubikmeter Lava her bekommen kann? Habe neulich einen Beitrag von Scheiteldelle gelesen der in Hannover ungefähr diese Menge für ca. 200€ bekommen hat.

Grüßle, Jochen


----------



## Zacky (24. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Planung / Bau Naturpool*

...wenn Du einen guten Baustoffhändler hast, dann besorgt er Dir den gewaschenen Kies - der dann auch wirklich gewaschen ist...ich habe auch nur gewaschenen Kies genommen, der ist zwar etas staubig, aber nicht schmutzig gewesen...habe leider bei einem anderen Lieferanten schon schlechte Erfahrungen machen müssn und stundenlang selbst den Kies gespült, mit minderen Erfolg...ansonsten der Steg gefällt mir!...


----------



## dieducks (24. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Planung / Bau Naturpool*



Zacky schrieb:


> ...wenn Du einen guten Baustoffhändler hast, dann besorgt er Dir den gewaschenen Kies - der dann auch wirklich gewaschen ist...ich habe auch nur gewaschenen Kies genommen, der ist zwar etas staubig, aber nicht schmutzig gewesen...habe leider bei einem anderen Lieferanten schon schlechte Erfahrungen machen müssn und stundenlang selbst den Kies gespült, mit minderen Erfolg



O.k. dann schau ich mal bei meinem Baustoffhändler. Vermutlich bekomme ich dort auch die Lava oder das Liaor (Liadrain)?



Zacky schrieb:


> ..ansonsten der Steg gefällt mir!...


Danke für die Blumen .
War mehr Arbeit als ich dachte. Nachdem ich zum meinem Schlosser um die Ecke sagte ich brauche 2 U-Stahl in  Edelstahl dacht ich das wäre ja schnell gebaut. Wusste nicht wie Edelstahl roh aussieht :shock . Da musste ich erst mal ne Weile mit dem Bandschleifer schleifen und danach mit der Stahlbürste (Bohrmaschine) das ganze bürsten. Danach dann noch zum elektropolieren... aber es hat sich gelohnt. Zusammen mit den Douglasienbrettern gefällt mir es jetzt richtig gut .

Grüßle


----------



## Zacky (24. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Planung / Bau Naturpool*

Hast du Dielen geschraubt? Von unten oder wie? Wie dick sind die Edelstahlprofile selbst?


----------



## dieducks (24. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Planung / Bau Naturpool*

Ja, die Dielen (35mm dick) sind von unten mit Edelstahlschrauben verschraubt.
Das Edelstahlprofil hat 40mm mit einer Wandstärke von 5mm.


----------



## dieducks (24. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Planung / Bau Naturpool*

Bin gerade beim bestellen meiner Pumpe.
Bei Hanako Koi gibt´s heute noch 10%...
Ich will mir die Messner Ecotec 2 10.000 bestellen, da ich befürchte dass die 7.500er zu schwach ist. Die Pumpe sitzt ja unten am Ultrasieve, hat somit ca. 70 cm Förderhöhe bis zum Wasserspiegel + ca. 50cm bis Oberkannte vom Filter. Da der Filter ja auch einen Widerstand bildet, bin ich mir nicht sicher ob die 7.500 ausreicht. Lt. den Kennlinien von Messner hat die bei 1m Förderhöhe dann nur noch knapp 6.000 Liter. Das würde gerade so reichen um 5.000 l in den Filter und 1.000 l in den Schwimmbereich als Strömung zu pumpen.

Aber ob dass dann auch reicht damit der Skimmer und der BA richtig zieht?
Ich möchte nicht unbedingt 2 teure Schwimmteichpumpen verbauen müssen (1x Skimmer und 1 x BA). Ich würde einfach immer mal wieder über die Zugschieber volle Kraft auf den Skimmer geben um dort das Wasser abzuziehen, und sonst die Schieber halt ausgegliche einstellen.

Achso, wie macht man denn den Übergang vom DN60 Rohr aus dem Ultrasieve auf die Pumpe richtig? Gibt es da Verschraubungen die direkt auf DN60 gehen? Habe nichts richtiges gefunden. Bei der 7.500er Pumpe ist es ja ein 1 1/4" und bei der 10.000 ein 1 1/2" Anschluss.

Gruß, Jochen


----------



## Zacky (24. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Planung / Bau Naturpool*

Hat der US III nicht DN 63? Dafür gibt es Reduzierungen und Anschlusselemente die sowohl auch Schraubgewinde für die Pumpen haben.


----------



## Sternie (24. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Planung / Bau Naturpool*

Hallo Jochen,



dieducks schrieb:


> Die Pumpe sitzt ja unten am Ultrasieve, hat somit ca. 70 cm Förderhöhe bis zum Wasserspiegel + ca. 50cm bis Oberkannte vom Filter.



die Förderhöhe zählt ab Wasserspiegel, das wären bei dir dann also effektiv nur 50cm.


----------



## Moonlight (24. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Planung / Bau Naturpool*



Zacky schrieb:


> Hat der US III nicht DN 63? Dafür gibt es Reduzierungen und Anschlusselemente die sowohl auch Schraubgewinde für die Pumpen haben.



Stimmt. Der Ausgang vom US III ist ein 63er Außenschraubgewinde.
Wenn man dann einen Adabter aufschraubt, dann am Besten einen, wo man an der anderes Seite ein 63er Rohr einkleben kann. 
Wichtig ist die Größe des Schraubgewindes an der Pumpe. Wenn das nicht gängig ist, mußte tierisch basteln und mit vielen Adapterstücken arbeiten.

Bei mir hats gepasst 

 

Mandy


----------



## dieducks (24. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Planung / Bau Naturpool*

@Zacky: DN63 meinte ich, ja. Sorry 
@Sternie: Danke! Das ist ein guter Hinweis!
Dann würde eigentlich, noch etwas Sicherheit eingerechnet die 7500er reichen. Die braucht auch 35 Watt weniger. Ist nur die Frage ob ich damit noch genug Zug auf dem Skimmer und dem BA habe. Ich denke immer wieder daran die 10.000er zu nehmen und eventuell den Drehzahlsteller von messner dazu zunehmen. Dann kann ich den mit meiner Homematic Haussteuerung immer mal wieder hochdrehen um den Schmutz über den Skimmer abzuziehen.
Wenn ich jetzt die zu kleine Pumpe nehme, muss ich die nächsten paar Jahre damit leben :?

@Moonlight: Ich habe in meinem Pumpenschacht schon alles soweit in DN63 gelegt. Fehlt nur noch die Pumpe und der Übergang von DN63 auf den Anschluss der Pumpe (Bei der 10.000er 1 1/2 Zoll). Hab jetzt ein PVC Fitting gefunden. DN50 auf 1 1/2" IG. Dann brauch ich halt noch einen Adapter von DN63 auf DN50.n Leider gibt´s den Übergang nicht bei dem Hanako Shop, so dass ich den noch woanders bestellen muss. Grrr, wieder Versandkosten...

Grüßle, Jochen


----------



## Zacky (24. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Planung / Bau Naturpool*

brauchst du sowas hier?

 

Hat 63er Rohrinnenmaß, und 1 1/2" Gewinde.


----------



## dieducks (24. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Planung / Bau Naturpool*

Hallo Zacky,

Danke! Fast, brauchs mit IG (innen Gewinde).
Hab´s jetzt gefunden:

http://www.hanako-koi.de/Reduzierung-m-IG-63-x-1-12.html

Und das für die Abgangsseite der Pumpe:
http://www.hanako-koi.de/Gewindemuffe-50-x-1-12quot.html

Jetzt sollte ich alles haben


----------



## RKurzhals (25. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Planung / Bau Naturpool*

Hallo,
zuallererst einmal meinen Glückwunsch zu Eurer Planung und Umsetzung, und ein freundliches "Hallo" von meiner Seite!
Mit ein bißchen Glück passt die 1,5"-Zoll-Verschraubung (Innengewinde) auch direkt auf ein 63er Rohr (zumindest werden solche Teile anderswo als 50/63 auf der Gegenseite angeboten). Wenn man erst mal eine Hand voll Teile hat, dann erkennt man in vielen davon auch einen Sinn hinsichtlich ihrer Verwendbarkeit . Gerade die Gewindeanschluss-Stücke sind da gute Beispiele.


----------



## troll20 (25. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Planung / Bau Naturpool*

Hallo Jochen,

vergess nicht das man die Pumpe auch mal demontieren muß, sprich ein paar Schieber oder Kugelhähne sowie Verschraubungen die man lösen kann ohne das Rohr durch zu sägen 
Fällt mir gerade so ein, weil ich es gestern bei einem bekannten gesehen hab, wie es aussieht wenn die Pumpe übern Jordan geht und die Schraubverbindungen fest eingeklebt sind. Dazu kam dann der fehlende Schieber. Man hat er geschimpft als er in den kleinen Pumpenschacht gebadet hat und das bei den derzeitigen Temp 

mfg René


----------



## dieducks (25. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Planung / Bau Naturpool*

Hallo,

vielen Dank für Eure Antworten.
Ich denke wenn ich alles an der Pumpe verschraubt habe, sollte ich die ja auch wieder raus bekommen. Hähne und Schieber habe ich auch noch, ich schau mir das aber nochmal genau an, ist auf jeden Fall ein wertvoller Hinweis. Sowas vergisst man gerne mal. Ich hab noch ein paar extra Teile mit bestellt, so dass ich alles zusammen bekommen sollte  .

Gruß, Jochen


----------



## dieducks (11. März 2013)

*AW: Planung / Bau Naturpool*

Hallo zusammen,

neuer Status: es geht voran  . Freitag Überstunden abgefeiert und mal wieder körperlich gearbeitet. Das tut gut als Bürohengst  :

 

 
Alles schön verputzt (Damit man die Kanten der Steine unter dem Flies/der Folie nicht sieht), jetzt darfs gerne wieder warm werden damit die Folie rein kommt.
Den hinteren Teil des Gartens habe ich auch schon planiert und für den Rasen vorbereitet.

Mit meinem Pumpen/Filterschacht hab ich noch zu kämpfen. Hatte wenig Platz an der Stelle und hab Ihn knapp bemessen.

 

Aber das geht schon  , so müsste es klappen:
 


Grüße, Jochen


----------



## tfl (19. März 2013)

*AW: Planung / Bau Naturpool*



> Alles schön verputzt (Damit man die Kanten der Steine unter dem Flies/der Folie nicht sieht), jetzt darfs gerne wieder warm werden damit die Folie rein kommt.
> Den hinteren Teil des Gartens habe ich auch schon planiert und für den Rasen vorbereitet.



Hallo Jochen,

mich würde interessieren, welchen Putz du genommen hast?

Viele Grüße,
Thomas


----------



## dieducks (22. März 2013)

*AW: Planung / Bau Naturpool*

Hallo Thomas,

das ist KBM Spachtel. Diesen haben wir dünn über ein Netz gezogen, damit die Wand schön glatt ist und mann keine Ränder von den Steinen sieht.

Bin mir nur unschlüssig ob ich den betonierten Boden auch noch mit so einer Fliessmasse überziehen soll. Aber wenn ich da ein 500gr Flies reinlege sollte man eigentlich keine Unebenheiten sehen, oder?

Meinen Pumpenschacht ha ich jetzt auch soweit fertig, hab alle Rohre rein gebracht, wenn´s auch eng ist und nicht so schön. Aber das war mir jetzt egal, konnte nichts mehr daran ändern dass der Schacht so eng ist.

 

Grüße, Jochen


----------



## Zacky (22. März 2013)

*AW: Planung / Bau Naturpool*

Hi. Schaut richtig gut aus!  

Aber was ist KBM-Spachtel? Ich kenne jetzt sozusagen Armierungsmörtel. Den habe ich bei mir verwendet und auch das Putzgewebe drunter.

Ansonsten sollte das Vlies ja reichen, wenn nicht gerade grobe Unebenheiten drin sind. Das Vlies und die Folie in Kombination nehmen schon einiges an Unebenheiten weg.


----------



## dieducks (24. März 2013)

*AW: Planung / Bau Naturpool*

Hallo Zacky,

das ist das gleiche (armierungsspachtel) hab die Bezeichnung nur von meinem Bautiger übernommen  .

Dann mach ich am Boden nix mehr und hoffe dass endlich das Wetter mitmacht .
Kann jetzt erst richtig weiter machen wenn die Folie drin ist.

Grüße, Jochen


----------



## tfl (25. März 2013)

*AW: Planung / Bau Naturpool*

ok, hatte als Putz PCI Nanocret FC (früher PCI Nanocret 10) vorgesehen.
Ist aber sündhaft teuer (ca. 7€/qm bei 3mm). Allerdings ist der faserverstärkt
und man spart sich so das Putzgewebe. Mal sehen.

btw: noch eine Frage zum Verrohren: ich verrohre mit  flexiblen PVC
Druckschläuchen (63mm für Ansaugseite und 50mm für Druckseite).
Man hofft ja, dass im Laufe der Jahre alles soweit dicht bleibt, aber
wenn man mal dran muss, ist graben angesagt.

Hat da jemand eine Lösung? ich hatte schon mal gedacht, die Rohre
in einen großen Kabelkanal zu legen und mit einem Dämmstoff aufzufüllen,
damit man nicht so tief ins Erdreich muss. (Allerdings sind die Schwachstellen
ja eher die Fittinge an den Düsen, und die sitzen ja eh mind. 50cm von OK Becken,
d.h. eigentlich im (fast) frostsicheren Bereich.) Sollte man da jeweils einen Schacht
setzen, damit man evtl. mal von oben besser dran kommt oder ist das overkill?

Würdet ihr die Flexrohre (wenn dann nicht im Kabelkanal) am Baukörper mit Schellen
befestigen oder alles einfach rund ums Becken ins Erdreich legen?

Gruß,
Thomas

Hier noch zwei Bilder meiner Baustelle:


----------



## Zacky (25. März 2013)

*AW: Planung / Bau Naturpool*



tfl schrieb:


> Sollte man da jeweils einen Schacht
> setzen, damit man evtl. mal von oben besser dran kommt oder ist das overkill?
> 
> Würdet ihr die Flexrohre (wenn dann nicht im Kabelkanal) am Baukörper mit Schellen
> befestigen oder alles einfach rund ums Becken ins Erdreich legen?



Hallo.

Also ich würde keinen Schacht machen, denn dort siehst du dann zwar den Schaden, wenn er denn dort entsteht, kommst aber dennoch nicht ran um diesen zu reparien. (es sei denn er ist so groß, dass du mit Werkzeugen ran kommst) Du hast ja auch in dem Schacht keinen Platz um ordentlich die Rohre zu kappen und zu erneuern. Dann lieber großzügig aufgraben und sauber arbeiten können.

Die Flexrohre habe ich auch an manchen Stellen verwendet und ich würde sie auf jeden Fall an der Mauer befestigen. Die sind so "beweglich", dass du sie gar nicht anders gebändigt bekommst.

Was vielleicht das Material der PVC-Schläuche schützt und auch ein wenig Sinn macht, ist auf die Wand ein paar 110er KG-Rohre mit Schellen anschrauben und diesen dann als Schacht nutzen. An den Ecken kannst du ja mit Dichtungsmuffen abschließen und den Schlauch ins Erdreich überführen. Um den Schlauch um die Ecken zu legen, musst du eh mit Winkel oder Bögen aus PVC arbeiten, da der Biegeradius des Fexschlauches ja begrenzt ist.


Nachtrag: Vielleicht sollten wir deine Fragenthreads hier rauslösen und in einem eigenen Thread fortführen!? @-Mod's ???


----------



## günter-w (25. März 2013)

*AW: Planung / Bau Naturpool*

Hallo Zacky, Ich würde das alles beisammen lassen bei zu vielen Threads wird das noch unübersichtlicher. Zum Schluß läuft dann manches doppelt das ist auch nicht der Sinn der Sache


----------



## tfl (26. März 2013)

*AW: Planung / Bau Naturpool*

Hallo Zacky,

danke für deine Tipps, die Sinnlosigkeit mit dem Schacht über den Düsen/Fittingen hatte ich
spätestens festgestellt, als ich meine Armlänge gemessen hab, no chance, da vernünftig dran
zu kommen.

Bzgl. des Biegeradius der Flexrohre: 25-30cm Biegeradius sind schon drin, d.h. die KG-Rohre
nicht am Beckenkörper befestigen, sondern eher mit etwas Abstand aufs Erdreich
verlegen, damit man den minimalen Biegeradius der eingezogenen Flexrohre nicht unterschreitet.
Ich soll überdies möglichst wenig Winkel nutzen, weil ich sehr lange Wege habe und Winkel
naturgemäß stömungstechnisch äußerst schlecht sind, laut meinem Lieferanten und Pool-Planer.

btw: Hat schon jemand Erfahrungen mit verdeckter Poolfolie in einem Schacht gemacht?
Möchte gerne die Solarfolie in einem Schacht hinter dem Pool verstecken. Mit Holzdeck
drüber, mich würde die Rolle ansonsten stören.

Gruß,
Thomas


----------



## Zacky (26. März 2013)

*AW: Planung / Bau Naturpool*

Hallo Thomas.

Na das klingt doch alles gut, oder!? Hast du schon probiert, ob du dann vielleicht die Kurven für das KG-Schutzrohr evtl. mit aneinander gereihten 15° oder 30° KG-Winkeln hinbekommst? Dann wäre es ja auch mit Verlegen im Erdreich kein Problem du sparst Dir tatsächlich die "leicht bremsenden" Bögen oder Winkel.

Na dann, ich bin gespant, wie das alles später funktioniert und aussehen wird. Viel Spaß und bitte immer viele Baubilder machen und einstellen...:beten


----------



## dieducks (26. März 2013)

*AW: Planung / Bau Naturpool*

Hallo Thomas,

ich habe meine 2 Schläuche in ein KG 125er Rohr gezogen.
Verwendet habe ich diese: http://www.hanako-koi.de/50m-Teichschlauch-verstaerkt-50mm-2-Zoll-Profiqualitaet.html

Wollte sichergehen und nix billiges kaufen. Allerdings habe ich die später nur schwer durch das Rohr gebracht, die sind eigentlich für den direkten Einbau in die Erde gedacht. Wenn ich die mal wieder rausziehen will, muss ich das KG Rohr mit Schmierseife fluten  .

Ich bin jetzt kurz davor die Folie zu verlegen, ich hoffe dass es nächste Woche so warm wird dass wir das machen können. Nun brauche ich noch Folienbleche. Habt Ihr mir da eine Empfehlung? Mein Naturpool ist ja auch komplett Betoniert, was nehme ich da am Besten?

Grüße, Jochen


----------



## tfl (27. März 2013)

*AW: Planung / Bau Naturpool*

Hallo,

@Zacky:
mal sehen, ob ich die KG-Bögen dann auch nehme, zum besseren Handling
reicht es wahrscheinlich, nur die geraden Strecken in ein KG-Rohr zu ziehen.
Und dann am besten direkt ein 150er, wo dann mehrere rein passen, wie
du schon sagtest.

Bin jetzt bzgl.  Biegeradius bei Peraqua schlau geworden:
- Berücksichtigung des max. Biegeradius (R = 5xD1).
- Verlegung des PVC Flex Schlauches im Sandbett (10 cm unter und oberhalb des
   Schlauches) bzw. im Doppelrohr.

@Jochen:
stolzer Preis für das Flexrohr!
Bzgl. der Folienbleche kann ich dir leider momentan keinen Tipp geben, hab
dazu eher eine Frage: nimmst du normale Bleche oder Winkelbleche?

Gruß,
Thomas


----------



## dieducks (27. März 2013)

*AW: Planung / Bau Naturpool*

Hallo Thomas,

bei dem Preis habe ich auch geschluckt, brauchte aber "nur" 20 Meter. Aber das wollte ich nur einmal verbuddeln. Hatte 2 Wochen zuvor einen Hornbach Spülkasten aus der Wand gerissen und durch einen Geberit kasten ersetzt weil es für das Teil keine Ersatzteile mehr gab und das Teil nach zig Reparaturen nicht mehr wollte. Deshalb: Was fest verbaut ist, gleich richtig kaufen 

Naja, abgeschweift  . Wegen den Blechen hatte ich von Zacky oder anderen eine Antwort erhofft. Ich hoffe die normalen reichen aus, aber siehe oben. Wenn die Optik der Kante dann Mist ist, hab ich auch am falschen Ende gespart. Da aber die betonkante oben gerade ist und darauf noch Granitplatten kommen, denke ich eigentlich dass die Streifen reichen sollten.

Gruß, Jochen


----------



## Zacky (27. März 2013)

*AW: Planung / Bau Naturpool*



dieducks schrieb:


> Wegen den Blechen hatte ich von Zacky ...Antwort erhofft.


 
Also von den Folienblechen habe ich nun gar keine Ahnung, da ich die bei mir nie verbaut habe. Sorry. 

Ich habe bei mir die Folie über die Kante geschlagen und darauf dann die Abdeckung in Form von Granitsteinen aufgebracht. Die Steine habe ich auch richtig drauf gemörtelt/betoniert. Ich habe die Folie zur Hälfte auf der Mauer liegend abgeschnitten, damit die Granitkante sich auch mit dem Mauerwerk samt Beton verbindet. 

Ein Folienbauer wollte bei mir damals auch diese Bleche verbauen, wo PVC-Kleber dran ist, wo die Folie quasi ran geklebt wird. Die Teile sahen aus, wie diese Teppichkantensockelleisten und sollten auf den m gut 25,-€ kosten. Fand ich in der Masse zu teuer.Bei weiteren Angeboten anderer Folienbauer gab es die Teile als mögliches Zusatzequpiment, aber nicht als Notwendigkeit. 

Von daher habe ich an diese Bleche nie wieder einen Gedanken verloren und die Abdeckung einfach drauf gemörtelt. Nicht 100% schick und bestimmt auch nicht alles fachmännisch, aber es hält und erfüllt seinen Zweck.


----------



## dieducks (4. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Planung / Bau Naturpool*

Hallo,

ich habe nun die einfachen Blechstreifen genommen die mein Folienverleger wollte. Das wird dann schon werden. Wenn es doch endlich mal warm wird, damit wir die Folie rein machen können :beten .

Ich habe im Filter ein Wasserfallblech wie dieses hier:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/331410/2

Wie meint Ihr kann ich das am besten befestigen und abdichten? Ich habe den Ausschnitt aus dem Filter schon plan mit leichtem Gefälle nach vorne gemacht. Ich würde dann die Folie in den Ausschnitt reinlegen und das Blech flächig auf die Folie kleben. Ist dafür Silikon geeignet oder besser Innotec nehmen?

Gruß, Jochen


----------



## Moonlight (5. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Planung / Bau Naturpool*

Nimm Innotec Adheseal, das klebt auch auf feuchtem Untergrund und ist speziell für so etwas gedacht 
Silikon (auch Bausilikon für draußen) ist stellenweise auch nicht frost-/wasserbeständig und löst sich mit der Zeit vom Untergrund ab.. 

Mandy


----------



## dieducks (23. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Planung / Bau Naturpool*

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem am Samstag endlich die Folie mit Zubehör gekommen ist, fangen wir morgen an die Folie zu legen. Der Filter kommt als erstes dran. 300 Gramm Vlies mit Folienblechen an die Wand (Nageldübel) und darauf wird dann die Folie geschweißt.

Für den Schwimmbereich (Ist ja komplett Beton) will mein Folienleger nun extra thermisch verdichtetes Vlies bringen und dieses auf die Wand kleben. Dann kommen wie im Filter die Folienbleche an die Wand und dann die Folie darauf.

Kenn sich jemand mit der Bauweise aus? Bin nun etwas überrascht, weil wir nun noch ein anderes Vlies und Kleber dafür brauchen... Was haltet Ihr davon? Hat von Euch schon jemadn Vlies auf eine betonwand geklebt? Welchen Kleber verwendet man dafür? Ich habe von Biocol gelesen, ist aber nicht billig und ich bin mir nun total unsicher ob das alles so sein muss.

Der Schwimmbereich soll am Freitag/Samstag gemacht werden, wäre Klasse wenn Ihr mir noch ein parr Tipps geben könntet.

Grüßle, Jochen


----------



## dieducks (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Planung / Bau Naturpool*

Hallo mal wieder,

wir haben in der Zwischenzeit kräftig gearbeitet, hier mal ein paar Bilder:

 
 
 
 
 
 

Die Bilder die den weiteren Bau dokumentieren folgen in den nächsten (Regen)Tagen ;-)

Grüßle, Jochen


----------



## blackbird (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Planung / Bau Naturpool*

Sehr hübsch geworden. 

Grüße, Tim


----------



## Moonlight (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Planung / Bau Naturpool*

Na das sieht doch toll aus 

Wenn die Pflanzen im oberen Teil jetzt auch noch schön wachsen und dann blühen ... schöööööööön ...

Mandy


----------



## Superdad (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Planung / Bau Naturpool*

Hallo,

da ich demnächst auch mit dem Bau eines Schwimmteiches beginne, habe ich mir alles durchgelesen.
Sehr informativ deine Baudoku.

Was hast du nun für den BF als Substrat verwendet?
Welche Einströmdüsen hast du genommen?
Die beleuchteten von Zacky gibt es wohl nicht mehr?
Habe die jedenfalls nicht gefunden.

Was für eine Folie hast du verwendet? PVC oder hast du EPDM verwendet?

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Zacky (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Planung / Bau Naturpool*

Hi Andreas.

Habe nochmal selbst auf den Websites gesucht, wo ich sie damals her hatte. Die beleuchteten gibt's nicht mehr, aber die hier gäbe es bei ihm. Wenn Du die beleuchteten magst, schreibe ihn doch mal an.

Als einfache Einströmdüsen tun es auch die einfachen Folienflansche und zur Umlenkung des Wassers, kann man PVC-Rohre/Winkel nehmen. Habe ich vorne im Teich gemacht um die Kreisströmung zu unterstützen.


----------



## Superdad (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Planung / Bau Naturpool*

Danke dir Zacky!

Gruß Andreas


----------



## dieducks (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Planung / Bau Naturpool*

Hallo Andreas,

sorry für die späte Antwort. Hoffe diese hilft dir noch etwas.
Meinen Filter habe ich wie folgt aufgebaut: 


Wasserverteilsystem Drainline von Glenk Teichbau
Grober Kies bis die Rohre bedeckt waren
Feiner Kies 2/8
Lava 2/8 ca. 3qm
Zierkies zum Abdecken

Die genauen Mengen müsste ich raussuchen.
Die Einströmdüsen und den Skimmer habe ich von hier: http://www.procopi.com/Procopi/Pro_Page_filtration.php Die gab es in dem seleben grau wie meine PVC 1,5mm Folie.

Schreibe jetzt meine Doku weiter 

Grüße, Jochen



Superdad schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> da ich demnächst auch mit dem Bau eines Schwimmteiches beginne, habe ich mir alles durchgelesen.
> Sehr informativ deine Baudoku.
> ...


----------



## dieducks (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Planung / Bau Naturpool*

Hallo zusammen,

nach einem schönen Badtag gestern, bei 15 Grad Wasser brrrrrr, versuche ich hier mal meine Doku zu Ende zu bingen. Ich hoffe die hilft dann noch dem einen oder anderen. Und ich hoffe natürlich dass ich soweit alles richtig gemacht habe und nicht zu harsche Kritik ernte 

Ich war bei meinem "Problemkind" dem Pumpen und Vorfilterschacht stehen geblieben, da ich diesen etwas zu klein ausgelegt hatte. Ich habe es aber noch hinbekommen:

 

 

Geschafft, Puhh. Das war eine Geburt!

 
Dann kam der Filter wieder dran, Folienbleche mit Nageldübel dran gemacht. Vlies mit Kleber zum leichteren arbeiten an die Wand geklebt.Dann wurde endlich die erste Folie eingeschweist.
 
Hier sieht man die Wasserverteilung, unten ist über dem Bodenablauf die Medianauflage für den Kies/Substrat zu sehen.
 

Im nächsten Beitrag geht´s weiter.


----------



## dieducks (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Planung / Bau Naturpool*

Hallo,

jetzt gehts weiter...
 
Grobkies bis die Rohre bedeckt sind
 
Feinkies 2/8
 
Lavasplit bis oben
 
Uaaah was für eine Suppe :shock
 
Aber es wurde auch wieder klar. Und vor allem es ist dicht. Nicht auszudenken wenn die 5 qm3 Meter Material wieder raus müssten :shock


----------



## dieducks (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Planung / Bau Naturpool*

weiter geht´s..

 
Wegen dem Mistwetter mussten wir improvisieren. Wenn wir den Schwimmbereich nicht abgedeckt hätten wären wir noch lange nicht fertig geworden. Entweder war´s nass, oder unser Folienschweisser hatte keine Zeit. Wir mussten die Grube zig mal leer pumpen 
 
Aber dann endlich und dank unserem Dächle hat es geklappt. Die Folienwinkel hatte ichs chon angebracht. Dann das thermisch verdichtete Vlies an die Wand geklebt und endlich die Folie eingeschweisst. 
 
Das war einen Arbeit.. puh. Leider sind wie nicht ganz fertig geworden.
 
Dann hies es wieder: Auspumpen


----------



## dieducks (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Planung / Bau Naturpool*

nächste...

 
Schliesslich wurde es doch noch wahr. Dann mit Hochdruck und Nachtschichten die Abdeckung auf den Filter gebracht und die Ecke über den Schwimmbereich verblendet, damit endlich Wasser rein kann.
 

 
Dann habe ich zumindest mal 40 cm aus dem Hahn rein gelassen, damit ich die Wandeinlässe ausschneiden konnte.
 
Nun ging´s mit dem Garten weiter...


----------



## dieducks (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Planung / Bau Naturpool*

...
 
Nachdem es von der Gemeinde keine Standrohre gab, da die alle in den Neubaugebieten unterwegs sind, hat freundlicherweise die Feuerwehr geholfen 
 
Gut dass das nicht in den Pool gekommen ist 
 
Wasser Marsch
 
Die Folie hat sich überall sauber gespannt, nun kann der Skimmer ausgeschnitten werden. War schon seeeehr knapp, die Jungs von der Feuerwehr haben es ordentlich laufen lassen, wahr fast zuviel..
 
Endlich... der Pool ist voll und die Folie gespannt. Nun können die Abdeckplatten drauf, damit es endlich wieder grün im Garten wird...


----------



## dieducks (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Planung / Bau Naturpool*

.. langsam sieht man was es werden soll 

 
Alle Verblender dran, Abdeckungen unten drauf und der 2. Steg/Holzdeck fast fertig
 
Nachdem die Abdeckungen drauf waren, haben wir erst realisiert was wir noch an Erde brauchen. ca. 4 qm3 Erde von Hand mit dem kleinen Hänger geholt und eingebracht, darauf dann zum ausgeleichen die Rasenerde.
 
Dann haben wir endlich den Rollrasen gelegt. Endlich wieder grün im Garten. Nach fast 7 Monaten braun / grau / Dreck... 
 
Rollrasen ist drin
 
Terrasse habe ich auch fast an einem Tag fertig bekommen. Noch einen Vormittag und es ist vollbracht.


----------



## dieducks (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Planung / Bau Naturpool*

Fertig 

 
Terrasse fast fertig
 
Anbaden 
 
Die erste Blüte 
 
Alles fertig... und jetzt Du


----------



## anz111 (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Planung / Bau Naturpool*

Wow. Ganz großes Handwerk. Gratuliere! 
Liebe Grüße Oliver


----------



## dieducks (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Planung / Bau Naturpool*

Hallo zusammen,

bin mir jetzt nicht sicher ob ich das hier reinschreiben soll oder woanders einen neuen Thread aufmachen soll. Hier ist ja schon die ganze Historie. Falls es woanders hin soll, bitte ich um Nachsicht und darum den Beitrag zu verschieben.

Nachdem wir nun endlich fertig sind kommen die ersten Fragen zum Betrieb und der Pflege. Natürlich hatten wir die ersten ca. 2 Wochen tolles Wasser, welches jetzt aber seit einer starken Woche grün/braun voll mit Schwebealgen ist. Man kann richtige Wolken sehen und man kann keine 10 Zentimeter tief sehen. Am Boden haben sich schon (ich vermute abgestorbene Algen) abgelegt, auch ein brauner Belag.

Mir ist schon klar, dass ich mindestens 2 Wochen warten muss bis es wieder besser wird. Ich möchte mich aber versichern dass ich keine groben Schnitzer gemacht habe / machen werde. Ich habe mir einen JBL Wassertest gekauft, nachdem alles in Ordnung sein soll. Die Werte kann ich noch im Unterforum Wasserwerte veröffentlichen. Ein Phosphat Photometer (Hanna HI 713) ist auch bestellt, kommt aber frühestens Ende nächste Woche. Hoffe damit dann korrekte Phosphat Werte mssen zu können.

Folgende Fragen habe ich, bei denen ich auf Eure Unterstützung hoffe:

Durchflussgeschwindigkeit Filter: Momentan (seit 3 Tagen) lasse ich die 10.000er Pumpe mit ca. 85%  24 Stunden laufen. Mit der aktuellen Ventilstellung kommen dann beim Filter aus dem Wasserfall ca. 4.500 Liter pro Stunde raus.
Davor habe ich sie mit 75% laufen lassen und zwischen 22 und 8 Uhr auf 50% reduziert. Am Wasserfall habe ich bei 75% ca. 2.600 Liter/h gemessen.
Jetzt würde mich eure Meinung interessieren bei welcher Geschwindigkeit der Filter wohl am besten arbeitet. Im Wasserverteilsystem ist auch ein Sack Phosgran (Eisenhydroxid) der vorhandenes Phophat bei langsamer Druchströmung binden soll (In dem grauen geschlitzen Revisionsschacht). 





Im Filter sind momentan 4 Schachtelhalme und eine (sorry, weiß nicht was das ist) __ Sumpfblume gepflanzt.





Am Anfang des Threads hat "Sponsor" mal empfohlen den Filter mit maximal 4500 l/h zu versorgen. Dann würde ich ja mit 85% Pumpenleitsung richtig liegen (Oder soll ich besser etwas weniger durchlaufen lassen?). Und das dann vermultich am besten 24.

Des Weiteren plage ich mich mit der Frage welchen Teichsauger ich kaufen soll. Ich habe gelesen dass man die abgestorbenen Algen schnellstmöglich entfernen soll, bevor diese wieder in Lösung gehen und neue Nährstoffe für neue Algen bereitstellen. Tja, nur mit welchem gerät bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher.

Dann bin ich natürlich ungeduldig, da jetzt endlcih schönes Wetter ist möchte ich den Naturpool auch gerne nutzen. Nur so wie er momentan ausieht verleidet es mir den Spass schon ziemlich. Jetzt ist die frage, noch 2 Wochen durchhalten und schauen ob der Spuk mit den Schwebealgen dann vorbei ist, oder mit etwas technik nachhelfen. Ich dachte hier an eine Tauch UVC im Midisieve. Damit soll man ja innerhalb weniger tage wieder klares Wasser haben. Ich weiß dass sich die Biologie einspielen soll, aber wnn ich mit etwas Technik (temporär) nachhelfe dass die Algen schneller absterben kann das doch icht so falsch sein?! Ich beschleunige doch nur das Algensterben und fische die direkt im Midisieve raus.

Was meint Ihr?

Grüße, Jochen


----------



## dieducks (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Planung / Bau Naturpool*

Hallo,

ich antworte mir mal selber.
Habe vorhin den Thread selber nochmal durch gelesen. Sponsor schrieb von max 0,5 qm3 pro qm2 Filterbecken.
Da es nun ziemlich genau 5 qm2 sind müsten 2500 l/h ideal sein. Somit war ich bei meiner Anfangskonfiguration mit 75% Pumpenleistung ungefähr richtig.

Aber wie bekomme ich nun den Pool schnell klar?
Meint Ihr ich könnte die Brühe mit Maiks Very Lowcost Vliesfilter II klar bekommen?
 
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/30933/?q=Low+Cost+Vliesfilter/page-2

Habe es allerdings schon mit einer Tauchpumpe und normalem Teichvlies versucht. Allerdings war nach 24 Stunden keine Besserung zu sehen und auch der Sack ist nicht wirklich voll geworden. 
 
Hab mir nun überlegt das: http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B0089MR7D4/ref=s9_simh_gw_p60_d0_i2?pf_rd_m=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=1W7CVYNV38XRWDXQ6K7V&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=463375173&pf_rd_i=301128 unter den Wasserfall zu hängen. Dann muss ich auch nicht extra eine Pumpe laufen lassen.

Was meint Ihr?

Gruß, Jochen


----------



## Zacky (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Planung / Bau Naturpool*

Eine UVC wird Dir beim Schwebealgen-"vernichten" schon helfen. Die Algen werden verklpumpt und können dann im späteren Verlauf durch den VLCF oder durch den Midisieve aus dem Kreislauf geholt werden. Das Verklumpen dauert auch ein paar Minuten und wird so erst bei der 2.Runde oder 3.Runde gefiltert. Das mit den 2 Wochen ist schon richtig, können auch 4 sein, denn dein Teich fängt jetzt gerade an sein Biosystem aufzubauen. Durch die Schwebelagenblüte zeigt der Teich das an. Es wird sich im Laufe der Zeit auch feiner Algenflaum auf den Folienwänden ansammeln, was wiederum zur Biologie des Teiches beiträgt.

Da dein Pflanzenfilter so gar keine Pflanzen hat, wird es auch eine ganze Weile dauern, bis sich die Biologie im Pflanzenfilter bemerkbar macht. Darauf würde ich jetzt mein Hauptaugenmerk setzen und so viele Pflanzen wie mögglich setzen. So wachsen sie über den Sommer auch noch ordentlich an.

Was deinen Teichsauger betrifft, dann benutze mal die Suche. Dieses Thema hatten wir bereits Anfang des Jahres schon mal, wo viele ihre verschiedenen Erfahrungen zu bestimmten Geräten mitgeteilt haben.


----------



## Moonlight (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Planung / Bau Naturpool*

Ich sage dazu: pflanzen,pflanzen und nochmals pflanzen  . Pack das ding voll mit dem grünzeug!
Und was den selbstgebastelten vlieser angeht. . .geduld. Um so länger er dran ist, um so mehr bleibt hängen, um so kleiner werden die poren und es bleibt dann mehr hängen. Meiner meinung nach die beste erfindung neben den damenstrumpfhosen 
Mein teich ist mittlerweile klar bis zum grund (geduld zahlt sich aus).
Sicher hilft auch eine uvc, aber auch da brauchste geduld  .
Übrigens, ich hab keine im betrieb . . .und es geht auch ohne 

Mandy


----------



## dieducks (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Planung / Bau Naturpool*

Hallo,

vielen Dank für Eure Tipps.
Aber wie Ihr schon geschrieben habt, Geduld zahlt sich aus.
Seit 2-3 Tagen wird das Wasser zunehmend klarer.
Heute ist es sogar wieder glasklar .
Sogar die Steine im Filterbecken werden von alleine sauber....

Gemacht habe ich nichts, nur am letzten Montag Starterbakis in´s Wasser gegeben.
Ob das nun den Vorgang beschleunigt hat, kann ich nicht sagen.

Hier aktuelle Bilder:

 
 

Jetzt muss ich nur schauen was für einen Sauger ich mir besorge um das was auf den Boden gesunken ist raus zu bekommen. Für´s Erste leihe ich mir mal einen Poolrobi bei einem Freund. Langfristig denke ich aber treicht mir was mit dem ich den Boden absuagen kann. Bloß was?!

Grüße, Jochen

P.S: Noch ein Bild vom beleuchteten Wasserfall. Habe ich am WE fertig gemacht


----------



## Zebragras (6. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Planung / Bau Naturpool*

Hallo.
Bin hier neu gegistriert und betrachte eben deinen tollen Naturpool
RESPEKT!
Ganz tolle Leistung.

Vielleicht magst du uns was  zum Thema Kosten erzählen?
Wir sind gerade am Planen und wollen nächstes Frühjahr verwirklichen.


----------



## dieducks (12. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Planung / Bau Naturpool*

Hallo Zebragras,

vielen Dank!
Tja, die Kosten. Diese hängen doch stark davon ab was du an Eigenleistung machen kannst und in welchem Umfang du Maschinen "dazubuchst". Eine Kostenaufstellung kann ich später mal machen. Allerdings kann ich schon sagen dass alleine der Erdaushub und die Betonarbeiten schon fast 5k € waren (Also Aushub, Schalsteine, Eisen, Betonpumpe und Beton). Und wir haben alles selber gemacht. Aber die Betonpumpe schlug bei uns schon alleine mit knapp 900€ zu Buche (2 Mal Einsatz), ohne den Beton wohlgemerkt. Dazu der Abtransport der Erde... da kam schon mal ein Posten zusammen.

Aber es hat sich gelohnt, ich habe noch nie einen so heißen Sommer so genossen  .
Und jeden Abend hat man ein kleines bischen Urlaub auf der Terrasse und im/am Wasser.

Grüße, Jochen


----------



## Zebragras (12. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Planung / Bau Naturpool*

Aushub und Abtransport kostet uns kaum was weil mein Mann bei einem Fuhrwerk arbeitet.
Beton ist teuer klar, Pumpe hier nicht soooo...
Bin sehr gespannt.
Das mit dem Granit ist hammer.
Unsere Terasse kommt in 60x60 Granit Steinplatten. Mag um den Teich dann so wie du auch die Platten legen.


----------



## lotta (12. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Planung / Bau Naturpool*

Hallo Jochen, 
tolle Analge , gratuliere


----------

